# Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Oktober 2007)

*Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Ich wollte mal wissen, was Ihr so für PC`s und Spielekonsolen hattet.....

Es gibt ja ein paar ganz alte Systeme, die kennt ja heute kaum noch einer....

*Hier ist meine Hitliste:*


*- Atari Spielkonsole ( ca. 1980 )*
*- Commodore C64 , erst mit Datasette und einem Diodenmod, später mit einem 5 1/4 Zoll Diskettenlaufwerk ( 1983 )*
*- Amiga 500 *
*- einen XT PC mit einer 3MB !!! Festplatte und sagenhaften 640KB Hauptspeicher und 5 1/14 Zoll Diskettenlaufwerk*
*- einen 286-16 AT Rechner von Highscreen mit 16Mhz!!!! 1MB Hauptspeicher und einer sagenhaften 10MB Festplatte und 5 1/4 und 3 1/2 Zoll Diskettenlaufwerk*
*- einen 486-DX33 mit 33MHZ!!!! 3 1/2 Zoll Laufwerk*
*- einen 486-DX4 100 mit dem ersten CD-Laufwerk und 3 1/2 Zoll Diskette und ich glaube 32MB Hauptspeicher.... das Hammerspiel war damals Star Wars auf CD !!!!*
*- einen Intel Pentium 1 mit 133 MHZ und 64 MB Hauptspeicher und einer Erazor III Pro Graka mit 16MB !!!!*
*- ein 800 MHZ Duron Prozessor *
*- ein 1800 MHZ Athlon Prozessor mit 256MB und 32MB Graka*
*- ein 2.200er Athlon XP mit 512MB Hauptspeicher und 64MB Graka*
*- ein 3.000er Athlon XP mit 1 GB Speicher und 128MB und 256MB Graka*
*- ein 3.700er AMD64 mit 2GB Speicher und 256MB Graka*
*- ein 4.200er Dual und ein Opteron 170 mit 2GB Speicher und 512MB Graka X1950XTX (hab ich noch)*
*Aktuell Intel Core2 Duo E6750 @ 3,6Ghz, 4Gb OCZ Flex DDR 800, Point of View GTX260*
Ich bin gespannt...........


----------



## sYntaX (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PC`s bisher ????*

Hm^^ 
Gameboy Color^^
PSone Slim Line 
Aldi PC Medion MD8000
PS 2 slim line
Und nun ein PC Made by me^^


----------



## Haekksler (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PC`s bisher ????*

mhm,
ps one
mein pc mit sockel 478
und danach der gleiche pc mit sockel A


----------



## Wannseesprinter (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PC`s bisher ????*

Lass mich überlegen:

1. Sega Mega Drive (Spielkonsole)
2. Sega Mega-CD (Spielkonsole)
3. Dann tauschte ich dummerweise meinen Mega Drive + Mega-CD gegen einen Amiga 500. Ich bereue den Tausch bis heute noch sehr (!).
4. Einen Cyrix mit 100 MHz, welche Hardware noch alles dort drin war, kann ich nicht mehr genau sagen.
5. AMD K6 333 MHz, weitere Bestückung auch hier nicht mehr bekannt.
6. Sega Saturn (Spielkonsole)
7. Playstation (Spielkonsole)
8. AMD Duron 800 MHz, Kyro 2, 256 MB Ram
9. AMD Athlon XP 2800+, Radeon 9800 Pro, 1 Gb Ram, meine jetzige Maschine.


----------



## SoniX (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PC`s bisher ????*

Also da wäre:


01. Atari 2600
02. ColecoVision
03. C 64
04. Amiga 500
05. Mega Drive
06. Super Nintendo
07. N 64
08. Athlon  800MHz
09. Athlon 1300MHz
10. Athlon XP 2600+
11. Athlon 64 3000+
12. Athlon 64 X2 3800+
13. Phenom X4


----------



## ED101 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PC`s bisher ????*

Atari ST
meiner erste PC 386 
dann ein 486 (Escom)
dann der erste Pentium
dann irgendwann mal ein AMD dazwischen
dann ein P4
und nun ein C2Q

Alles ab dem Pentium selbst zusammengeschraubte Rechner.


----------



## Piy (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PC`s bisher ????*

boa ich bin fast zusammengebrochen letzte woche, da lag tatsächlich beim schrottplatz bei den elektrogeräten, so sonst nu mixer und kabel liegen ein commodore 64!!
ich glaub es hackt ey xD  ich hät ihn ja mitgenomm, aber dad hats mir verboten >.< ich glaub ich muss da ma allein hin 


gameboy
snes
gameboy pocket
n64
gameboy color
amd-pc mit gaaanz wenig xD   14gb festplatte (das war das zehnfache von meiner mom! und die musste damit arbeiten ) 128mb ram
amd-pc 2000+  60gb (später mit der alten festplatte als porno-platte drin ) 256mb ram 9600pro?
amd-pc 2800?, gleiche festplatte, alles andre neu, 256mb ram, 9800

und aktuell 
intel-pc q6600, 8800gts320, 2gb g.skill ddr26400 cl4 ram, 740gb festplatten


----------



## ED101 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PC`s bisher ????*

Piy, ganz wenig, meine erste Platte hatte 8 MB


----------



## Beeker (9. November 2007)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PC`s bisher ????*

alle angaben in ca.

1980: frogger pc. (konnte nur frogger mit gezockt werden)
1981: spiele konsole für pong und weitere (pong: links/rechts ein strich in der mitte der ball)
1985: c128 allerdings nur c64 emulationmodus genutzt. (archon als lieblingsspiel!)
1989: amiga 500
1990: amiga 600 mit *20mb* festplatte. und *1024kb* arbeitsspeicher.
1998: amd 166mhz mmx mit 16mb ram und 500mb festplatte
seit dem immer schneller und besser, also nicht mehr retro........... 

gruß der Neppstar


----------



## Piy (9. November 2007)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PC`s bisher ????*



ED101 schrieb:


> Piy, ganz wenig, meine erste Platte hatte 8 MB




ich meinte nich nur hdd, sondern den pc insgesammt  der war damals schon low-end. ^^ hab noch 2 600mb festplatten die funktionieren


----------



## Merty (11. November 2007)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PC`s bisher ????*

Also ich hatte:

1982: Atari VCS 2600 - Videospielkonsole
1983: Colecovision - Videospielkonsole
1984: Mein erster Computer: Apple ][-Klon (64 KByte/1,1 Mhz) 2x 5 1/4 Zoll Disketten-LW
1985: Apple //e 128 KByte inkl. 1 MByte HDD und Grünmonitor 
1986: Atari 1024 STF inkl. S/W und Farbmonitor von Atari 1024 KByte RAM
1988: AMIGA 500 - 1.024 KByte RAM
1992: Apple Macintosh LC//
1997: IBM Aptiva (AMD K6 233mhz/128 MByte RAM/ATI Rage Pro)
1999: Erster PC-Eigenbau mit AMD K6-2 400mhz/ 256 Mbyte / TNT2-Ultra
2000: AMD Athlon 550 / 512 MByte / Geforce 256
2001: AMD Athlon 800 / 512 MByte / Geforce 2
2002: AMD Athlon 1.200 / 512 Mbyte / Geforce 3 TI200
2003: AMD Athlon XP 1.700+ / 1.024 MBte DDR / Geforce 4 TI 4.200
2004: AMD Athlon XP 2.500+ @ 3.200+/1.024 MByte DDR/Radeon 9800pro
2005: gleiches Sys mit Radeon 9800xt
2006: AMD Athlon 64 3.500+ / 1.024 MByte DDR/Geforce 6800 gt
2006: AMD Athlon 64 X2 4.400+ / 2.048 MByte DDR / Geforce 8800gts
2007: AMD Athlon 64 X2 6.000+ / 2.048 MB DDR2 / Geforce 8800gt

Und die Zeit verging soooo schnell ...


----------



## Metty79 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PC`s bisher ????*

So weit ich mich noch erinnern kann:

Am386DX-40 mit 8MB Ram und ner damals echt krassen 160mb SCSI Platte
Am5x86 160MHz (Mein erstes OC) (Ich bin nicht sicher ob da schon die Voodoo drauf war)
K6 200 - Voodoo 1
K6-III 400. - Voodoo 2
Athlon 1400 Thunderbird - Voodoo 3 später [SIZE=-1]GeForce4 Ti 4200[/SIZE]
Athlon64 3200 @ 2400 MHz - 1GB Ram - 7800 GT


----------



## tj3011 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PC`s bisher ????*

AMD Athlon XP2500+, Gigabyte Ga-7N400E, 1GB Ram, Graka 
(Geforce 5200 ersetzt durch  ATI 9800Pro defekt ersetzt durch ATI 9800SE ersetzt durch Geforce 6600 (keine GT) ersetzt durch Geforce 7600GT)

AMD Athlon 64 3500+, Gigabyte GA-K8NSC-939, 2GB Ram, Graka 
(Geforce 6600GT defekt ersetzt durch Geforce 6600 ersetzt durch Geforce 7600GT)

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+, Asus A8N32-SLI, 2GB Ram, Graka 
(ATI X300SE wird bald ersetzt durch 8800GT

Graka erklärung:
AGP:
Geforce 5200 Verkauft 
ATI 9800Pro Gestorben bei lüfter wechsel 
ATI 9800SE  Funkt noch aber derzeit net im betrieb 
Geforce 6600 Funkt noch aber derzeit net im betrieb 
Geforce 6600GT Defekt ka warum 
Geforce 7600GT Läuft derzeit im Office Rechner 

PCie:
ATI X300SE vom kumpel geliehen 
Geforce 8800GT gibts zum geb


----------



## Pokerclock (20. November 2007)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PC`s bisher ????*

Super Nintendo > Mein Einstieg in die Welt der digitalen Spiele
Aldi PC > PII 266 Mhz, 32Mb RAM, 4MB Grafik> Mein Einstieg in den PC-Bereich


----------



## cMPhoeniX (20. November 2007)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

90mhz intel
->aufrüsten auf 350 mhz PII

~1998 PIII 700hmz 64mb ram 20gigHDD
-> aufrüsten auf 256mb ram
~2001 athlon 1700+ 256mbram
2003 athlon 2600+ 512mbram radeon 9700 (man was das damals ne machine ^^)
2007 hoffentlich ein neuer, quadcore, 4gig ram, G92GTS..


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

-Gameboy 1993
-N64 1997
-komplett PC von WalMart 1999
-danach alles nur noch selbst zusammen geschustert


----------



## Janny (30. November 2007)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Gameboy Color
Playstation One
Gameboy SP
Pentium2 20gb Festplatte, 256mb Ram
und mein heutiger Pc


----------



## blueman (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

also

Gameboy schwarz/weiß
Gameboy color
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Advenced SP
Playstation 1/2
Pentium 4 2,66 GHz 512MB Ram ATI 9250 Grafikkarte
und meinen jetzigen PC
Core2Duo E6600 7950GT(bald 8800GT )2GB DDR2 800 Ram 1TB HDD


----------



## StellaNor (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

ca.

1979: TI-58c mit Thermoprinter (eigentlich eher ein Taschenrechner nach heutigen Maßstäben, aber programmierbar)
1981: Sinclair ZX81 mit 1Kbyte  !!! Hauptspeicher - Spiel programmiert, ja nicht ausschalten (RAM flüchtig),Nächte durchzocken, ausschalten und nächsten Tag wieder neu programmieren 
1982: Commodore VC-20
1983: Commodore C64 mit Datasette, später mit 5 1/4" Floppy 1541
1984: Apple //e mit AppleDOS und CP/M auf Z80
1984: Selbstbau "NDR Kleincomputer NKC" modular, auf Z80 Basis, CP/M
1984: Atari 800XL
1986: Atari 1024ST - mein erster 16bit
1987: IBM kompatibler Commodore PC-1, Intel 8088 mit Hercules Grafikauflösung
1987: IBM XT 8088 mit 10MByte HDD 5 1/4" doppelte Einbauhöhe udn schwer wie eine Autobatterie 
1988 - 1991 diverse Intel 80286 und 80386 basierende PCs
1993 - 1999 "Babypause" 
1999 - 2004 diverse Pentium III
2004 - 2007 Pentium 4 und D
2007 - C2D E6750

lg Steffi


----------



## der_schnitter (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Mein erster PC war son altes Ding von meinem Vater.Entweder win 95 oder 98,weiß nicht,kannte mich damals nicht aus.Aber solang Sid Meier's Gettysburg lief war mir das egal 
Dann kam ein Windows ME mit Geforce 2 GTS,128MB Ram die dann zu 384 wurden,23 GB HD und 1.0 GHz PIII
Mein aktueller is nicht sehr gut,IBM T-40 von 2003...
1.5GHz Pentium M,Radeon 7500, 512 MB RAM und 18,9 GB HDD + 259 GB extern
wie ihr sehr,hatte ich nie im Leben gute PCs und als ich sie hatte waren (sind) sie veraltet^^
Ganz besonders unbefriedigend ist,dass ich die Spiele die ich über Monate hinweg in den Spielzeitschriften verfolge erst 3 Jahre oder so später spielen kann...hab erst vor kurzem GTA San Andreas holen können ...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Bei mir fing's an mit so einer komischen Spielkonsole von Philips mit kompletter Tastatur allerdings in Folienausführung und direkt ins Geräte integriert.

Das Teil war so *******, dass ich dann lange Zeit nichts mehr in Sachen Tele-irgendwas unternahm, bis dann ca. 1989 mein Amiga 500 ins Haus kam.

Dieser wurde 1992 aufgrund von "X-Wing" von einem AMD 386 DX-40, 4 MiByte RAM, einer ~110 MiByte großen HDD, einer 1-MiByte-VGA und einem 14-Zoll-Röhrenstrahler abgelöst. 

1994 gab's dann zur ersten Aufrüstung nach der Soundkarte einen 486 SX-25 mit neugelötetem Taktgeber auf 33 MHz und 8 MiByte RAM. OC FTW!

Dann kam IIRC bereits im Frühjahr 1995 ein CPU-Upgrade auf einen 486 DX2/66 mit 12 MiByte, dazu eine Tseng ET6000 (IIRC) mit 2 MiB.

Danach war erstmal Abi und Bundeswehr - dort konnte man dann bei den Amis (IFOR) schon die ersten 3D-Shooter zocken, deren Namen hier nicht genannt werden dürfen *g* - und erst Anfang 1998 gab's Neues in Sachen PC.

Das wurde dann ein halbes Dual-CPU-System mit Gigabyte-Board, HX-Chipsatz, Dual-CPU-Sockeln (erstmal nur einer bestückt und das auch nur mit'm K5-75 (OC@90 MHz), 64 MiByte RAM, SCSI-Peripherie und CD-Brenner von Philips (hab ich noch und geht auch noch).

Dann kamen diverse CPU-Upgrades: Zunächst auf einen K6-200, dann auf einen K6-2 300 mit Zwischensockel. Damit wurde auch die erste 3D-Karte fällig: Eine Riva 128. Von der war ich so _begeistert_, dass ich zwei Monate später direkt noch eine Voodoo 1 nachbestellte. Diese wurde ein Jahr später auf eine Voodoo2 aufgerüstet, der ich dann nochmals ein halbes JAhr später eine Riva TNT zur Seite stellte - das System hatte zwischenzeitlich auf den berühmten Celeron 300A gewechselt, der natürlich, wie alle seiner Zunft, ohne zu Murren auf 450 MHz lief.

Das war's mit meiner Retro-Geschichte.


----------



## darkniz (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

- Atari
- PC mit 9,6 MHz (genaues weiß ich nicht mehr)
- Gameboy
- PC mit 16 MHz, mit Turbo-Taste auf 40 MHz (genaues weiß ich nicht mehr)
- Gameboy Pocket
- NES
- Gameboy Advanced
- PS one
- Via C3 800 MHz @ 840 MHz, 256 MiB Arbeitsspeicher, 8 MiB Graka onboard, 20 GiB
   Festplatte, CD-Laufwerk, CD-Brenner
- AMD Sempron 2400+ @ 1,96 GHz, 1 GiB Arbeitsspeicher, Radeon 9600 Pro 256 MiB, 160 GiB Festplatte, DVD-Laufwerk, DVD-Brenner
- Aktuell: AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ EE @ 2,56 GHz, 2 GiB Arbeitsspeicher, Sapphire x1900 XT 256 MiB, 160 GiB + 250 GiB Festplatte, DVD-Brenner


----------



## ZakMc (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

na dann 
- commodore plus4 mit datasette (hat mein vater im osten ein vermögen auf den tisch gelegt)
- c64 mit datasette, später 5 1/2 zoll laufwerk
- amiga 500
- amiga 1200 mit turbokarte, festplatte, cd-rom
- ps1
- PII 333 mhz, riva tnt
- pII 450 mhz (ging besser zum oc), riva tnt2
- pIII 700 (hat 933 mhz gemacht) gf2 gt
- AMD 1400+, gf4 ti
- AMD 2400+ M. @2500 mhz, gf 5900 xt -> gf 6600 gt -> 6800gt 

aktuell
- ps2
- Intel E6600 @3464 mhz, gf 8800 gts, 4gb ram


----------



## nobbi77 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Na dann will ich auch mal:
1. ATARI 400 mit Cherry Tastatur (MOD)
2. IBM XT
3. 386 SX mit CoProz
4. 386 DX 33
5. 486 Intel S3 Graka
5. NEXGen ( Vorläufer des AMD K5) mit Vesa Local Bus Graka Tseng ET 4000 W32 P
6. AMD DX 4 100 PCI
7. Pentium 1 100
8. Pentium MMX 200 Nvidia Riva 128 und Voodoo 1
9. Cyrix MII 266 Nvidia TNT und 2 Voodoo 2 8 Mb SLI
8. Celeron 500 @800 SLI
9. P IV 1500 Geforce 2 GTS
10. Athlon 1400 Geforce 3
11. Athlon XP 2000
12. Athlon XPM 2400@3200 Geforce 4 TI 4200
13 Athlon 64 3000 S 754
14. Athlon 64 3700 s754 AGP 6800 Nvidia 128 MB@gt
15. Athlon 64 3000 @ 3200 SLI mit 2X 6600GT
16. Athlon 64 X2 4200@4600 mit 2 7600GS@gt SLI
17. Pentium 2140@2720 auf MSI P35 Neo2FR mit 2 GB OCZ und 2 HD 2600XT CF (habe ich noch)
18. Athlon 64 X2 5200 auf Foxconn 590 SLI mit den o.g. 2 7600gs@gt (habe ich noch)
19. Core 2 Quad Q6600 @3 GHz, Abit F 190 HD, 4 GB Ram Adata Vitesta und Asus 8800GT 512 MB (Habe ich natürlich noch)


----------



## Player007 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Hab noch nich so lange was mit dem PC zu tun, erst so 5 Jahre^^

1.PII 400MHz, 128MB RAM, Nvidia TNT und  Windows 98 (mit meinen Eltern geteilt)
2.GBA SP
3.ALDI PC 2002; P4 2,67GHz, 512MB, Nvidia GF 4TI 4200 und Windows XP
4.PS2
5.PSP
6.jetziger Intel C2D E4500, 4*1024MB, AMD X1950PRO und Windows Vista


----------



## Mantiso90 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

1.Gameboy
2.Gameboy Pocket
3.PS One
4.Gameboy Advanced
5.PS2
6.Pentium II, Riva TNT2 , 256 MB Ram ,Win 95
7.PIII, 256 MB Ram, Riva TNT2 ,Win 98
8. Athlon 2800+, 512 MB Ram, GF 3 TI 200  ,Win 98
9.Pentium 4  1800 MHz, 1GB Ram, GF 3 TI 200, ,WinXP Home. x86
10.Pentium 4 3200 MHz, 1 GB ram, Radeon X700 Pro^^, WinXP Home. x86
11.AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ , 2 GB Ram, Radeon X1900 XTX, WinXP Prof. x86
12. Intel C2Q Q6600, 4 GB Ram, GF 8800 ULtra, WinVista  Home Premium x86


----------



## DopeLex (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

*PC's:*

1. 386SX-16Mhz + 4MB Simm RAM + 150MB Platte + CD-ROM

2. AMD Athlon 750 Slot A (@ASUS K7V-T) + 256MB SD-RAM (PC133) + TNT2-Pro + 20GB WD HDD

3. AMD Duron 750 (@ASUS A7V133-Raid) + 512MB PC133 SD-RAM + GeForce 2 MX

4. AMD Duron 800 (@ASUS A7V133-Raid) + 512MB PC133 SD-RAM + GeForce 2 MX

5. AMD Athlon XP 1800+ (Palomino-pretested) (@EPoX 8K5A2+) + 768MB Corsair PC400-CL2 DDR RAM + Voodoo 5 5500 (AGP) -> GeForce 2 Ti -> GeForce 3 Ti-200 -> Radeon 8500 

6. AMD Athlon XP 2000+ (TB-A) (@EPoX 8K5A2+) + 768MB Corsair PC400-CL2 + GeForce FX5800 

7. AMD Duron 1000 (@Gigabyte Board m. SiS Chipsatz) + 512MB PC133 SD-RAM + GeForce 4 MX-440

8. Intel Pentium 4 - 2,4B (@ASUS P4PE) + 768MB Corsair PC400-CL2 + GeForce FX5800 -> GeForce 4 MX-440

9. Intel Pentium 4 - 2,4C HT (@MSI 875P neo-FIS2R) + 512MB GEIL PC400CL2 (Kit) + Sapphire Radeon 9700

10. Intel Core 2 Duo E4300 (@Gigabyte P35-DS3P) + 2GB MDT DDR2-800 (Kit) + GeForce 7300GS -> GeForce 7800GTX (256)

Seit dem Athlon 750 Slot A wird übertaktet. 

*Konsolen:*

1. Sega MegaDrive (Genesis)
2. GameBoy
3. Sony PlayStation
4. Nintendo 64
5. Sony Playstation 2
6. Micro$oft XBox
7. Sony PlayStation Portable (PSP)

So gut wie alle Konsole sind/waren gemoddet (Chip, HDD, Custom Firmware's, etc)


----------



## bnoob (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Ein Canon(!) Laptop mit integriertem(!) SW-Drucker, Pentium 266(nicht 233)MHz MMX und irgendeiner S3 2D-Grafik, allerdings 96(!) MB RAM, 4GB HDD, externes SCSI CD-ROM LW, hat 2001 noch 500 Mark gekostet. mit Windows 95, später 98.
Hab ich noch, benutz ich aber nicht mehr


----------



## Sansbane (11. März 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

1. oldschool gameboy
2. gameboy pocket
3. aldi pc mit 350mhz und 4mb onboardkarte dann voodoo 3 3000 pci karte drin
4. erster selfmade pc mit 1ghz thunderbird oc später dann 1,3ghz thunderbird erst noch mit der voodoo oc drin dann radeon 8500 oc
5. zweiter selfmade pc mit xp 2800+ und radeon 9800pro passiv gekühlt(klasse karte leider schnell kaputt gegangen und keine garantie wegen oc) dann wieder die uralte radeon 8500 rein(dann lange zeit nicht gezockt)
6. komplett pc gekauft mit 5200+ und geforce 8600gts und jetzt 8800gt oc drin und cpu oc
7. letztens aus fun ein gamecube ersteigert und bisschen gemoddet(chip und leds)


----------



## exa (11. März 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

da gibts bei mir nich viel zu erzählen^^, ich hab erst 2004 so richtig losgelegt, aber direkt oc, keine halben sachen!!! 

2004: amd athlon xp sockel a 2500+@3200+, 512mb ram corsair 3200LL, ati  sapphire 9800se aiw @9800pro, asus a7n8x e-deluxe nforce2 ultra 400(geiles board hatte schon 1000mbit nic), 160gb sata fp von samsung (eine der ersten, die intern immer noch ide war)

2008: intel q6600, gigabyte ga-p35 ds3p, asus en8800gtx, 4gb g.skill ddr2800, samsung hd501lj 500gb, ifx-14 für cpu, be quiet e5-600w


----------



## ShrinkField (11. März 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Hallo, bin neu hier ich lese seit Oktober 07 die pcgh, das erste heft war das Sonderheft über den Core 2 duo. Seit dem war mir klar...son 4 Kern prozzi muss ich auch haben



Mein erster Pc war ein Athlon xp2600+ mit Barton Kern, 2003.Den hab ich auf standarttakt laufen lassen( kannte mich damls nicht damit aus..hardware)
den hatte ich eigentlich bis august 07.

Dann hab ich mir nen p4 Northwood mit 3.06GHz von nem Kumpel geholt mit einem MSI PM8M-V Mainboard. AB da an ab ich hardcore info sammeln gemacht übers Übertakten und cpu Modelle und alles was man braucht. Der P4 lies sich laut dem mainboard auf 3552MHz takten ( FSB 152 anstatt 133).
Und jetzt hab ich dezember 07 mir komplett neues system zusammengestellt( update erfolgt)

yo das wars, ich hoffe ich kann morgen meine aktuellen daten über mein pc hier einbringen, weiß zwar net so genau wies geht aber mal gucken... hauta!


----------



## Kreisverkehr (12. März 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

och, bei mir war das ein sanfter einstieg ohne übertakten...PC musste laufen und den Rest hat der papa gmacht...lol. das war ein gelungener anfng...

Also, mein erster dann im Jahre 2000: Athlon Thunderbird 1000Mhz
2. 2004: Intel Pentium 4 3,0 Ghz S478 (erster eigenbau) mit 9600 Pro, 1024mb Ram, Kingston
3. 2005: AMD Athlon X2 3700+ , Graka behalten, 1024 MB Ram Kingston
4. 2006: Intel Core 2 Duo E6600, X800, 2048 MB Corsair, Asus P5W DH Deluxe
5. 2008: AMD Athlon X2 5000+ BE, 4096 MB Corsair, X800, dann HD3870, GA-MA770-DS3 und Corsair VX450W
6. in planung.. Phenom 8x00 .. je nachdem welche taktraten, etc


----------



## elianda (12. März 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Hmm ob ich das noch zusammen bekomme:

-Commodore 64, AR MK6, FC3, REU, 1581 usw.
-386DX25 + 80387, 4 MB, VGA, 85 MB HDD, SB 2.5, GUS
-486DX33, 8 MB, 1 MB VGA, 540 MB HDD, SB16, GUS
-Pentium 100, GA586HX, 64 MB, DSystems Papilio G1-2 2MB, 2.1 GB HDD, Crystal, Dream, GUS
-K6 233, upgrade obiger Rechner, Elsa Victory Erazor, 2x Voodoo2
-K6-2 475, GA586SG, 128 MB, 15 GB HDD, Rest wie oben
-Athlon 650, GA7IXE, 256 MB spaeter 768 MB, GF2GTS, 40GB HDD, Crystal, Dream, GUS
-Commodore 128, 64K VDC und diverse C64
-CBM 8296D
-Athlon XP 1600+, A7V266-E, 512 MB, GF4Ti4600, 120GB HDD, SBLive!
-Pentium 166 MMX Retro System, GA586HX, 160MB, Riva128, Crystal, Dream, GUS, SMC Elite16Ultra
-Athlon XP 2400+, upgrade von obigen Athlon, Radeon 9600XT
-Pentium 233 MMX Retro System, GA586HX, 92 MB, S3 Vision968, AWE32, GUS...
-Atari TT030 68030, 32 MHz, 4 MB + 4 MB, 1 GB HDD
-Atari STFm, Mega 1
-Athlon XP 3200+, A7V600-E, 1.5 GB, GF6800GT, 3xSBLive
-KC85/4, V24, 64K, Floppy Basis+2xDrive
-IBM PC System/2 8580-071, 2+6MB, VGA+IBM 8514/A, 71 MB MFM HDD, ThomasConrad TC5046-T, 3com EtherlinkIII MCA, 2x Fast Serial Card...
-Core2Duo 2.66 GHz, nForce680iSLI, 4GB, GF7950GX2 und bisschen andrer Kram

zwischendurch noch diverse andre Systeme, z.B. P3 933MHz usw.

Irgendwas habe ich bestimmt vergessen...


----------



## Soulsnap (13. März 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Joaaa mein erster rechner war ein C64!!!! Dann 486er Intel mit 80 Mhz oder so. Dann hab ich irgendwann nen K6-2 mit 450Mhz und ner Vodoo2 bekommen. Das war ne Maschine. Dann gings weiter mit nem 1Ghz Athlon mit 1Gb SD ram und ner GF3. Daraufhin folgte irgendwann ein 2800+ Barton mit 1GB DDR und ner GF6800 GT. Der wurde aber nach kurzer Zeit von nem 3500+ mit 2GB Kingston HyperX und ner 6800 Ultra abgelöst. Den Prozessor hab ich nach nem, Halben Jahr gegen nen 4000+ eingetauscht. Es folgten ein Pentium D820 mit GF 7800GTX und dem alten Ram. Zuletzt hatte ich meine Persönliche Höllenmaschine..... C2D E6750 @ 4,2 Ghz auf nem Gigabyte X38 DQ6 - 4 GB Kingston HyperX DDR2-1066 - 2x GF 7950 GT.

Wurde dann verkauft weil ich Geld für nen Führerschein brauchte Schade schade.

Jezz sitz ich vor nem 3,2 Ghz P4 mit 1 GB DDR und GF 6800 von Albatron............


----------



## storf (13. März 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

*Konsolen:
*
GameBoy
NES
MegaDrive
SuperNintendo
Game Gear
PlayStation
PlayStation 2 (hab ich noch)
GameCube
Wii (aktuell)

*PCs:

*Intel Celeron 700 MHz, Geforce 2 MX mit 32 MB, 128 MB SD-Ram (wurde später auf 384 MB aufgerüstet), 30 GB HDD
Athlon 1800+, Radeon 9600 Pro 128 MB, 512 MB DDR-Ram, 80 GB + 30 GB HDD
Athlon 64 3700+,  Radeon  X850 XT, 256 MB, 2 GB DDR-Ram, 250 GB HDD
und aktuell Intel Core 2 Duo E6750, Geforce 8800 GT 512 MB, 2 GB DDR2-Ram, 250 GB HDD


----------



## Boardi05 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

PC PII 266 MHz 
Play Station
PC P4 Sockel 475 2,00 Ghz auf 2,60 GHz, Asus Mobo, Geforce MX440 danach 6600GT
P4 3.00GHz CPU die an natürlichen Todes gestorben ist, ist nun schlüsselanhänger! 
Nun ein C2D 
siehe sig


----------



## OMD (16. März 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

ohh gott is das lang her, is echt schwierig. das noch alles hin zu bekommen

PC (glaube waren ungefähr die jahre kann sein das ich mich täusche die ersten beiden pc waren abgelegt von meinem dad)

1995 486 100mhz | glaube war ne S3 Trio | 700mb Festplatte | RAM keine ahnung mehr
1997 pentium 200mhz | hier erst die S3 Trio und später kam dann noch ne Voodoo 2 dazu | festplatte waren schon 1,4gb | und glaub 32mb RAM
1999 amd k6-3 450mhz | geforce 2 mx  | festplatte ka mehr was da drin war | RAM auch kein peil mehr
2001 amd athlon xp +1600 | Radeon 9700pro | 120gb | 512mb ram
2003 amd athlon xp +2500 | Radeon 9700pro | 120gb | 512mb ram  (hier wurd nur MB und CPU gewchselt)
2006 amd athlon 64 +3200 | 2x geforce 7600gt | 2tb  | 1gb ram
2008 amd athlon 64 +4000 | 2x geforce 7600gt | 2tb  | 1gb ram (war nur nen cpu wechsel)
2008 intel e2140 | 1x geforce 7600gt | 2 tb | 4gb ram (war eigentlich mal ne 3870x2 die is aber hinüber)

und hoffentlich demnächst, wenn intel es endlich schafft die cpu auszuliefern

intel q9450 | 3870x2(hoffentlich wiederbelebt) | 2tb | 4gb ram

konsolen

1994/1995 SNES
1997 N64
1998 Gameboy Color
2000 Playstation 2
2003 Gamecube
2007 Playstation 3

so die reihenfolge passt auch noch so


----------



## GamerPC (16. März 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

*Konsolen:* 

- Super Nintendo (die graue Kiste^^)
- GameBoy Classic (der Klopper)
- GameBoy Advance
- GameBoy Advance SP
- Nintendo DS
- Playstation 2

*PC's:*

-> Intel P4 1,7 GHz; 512MB RAM; Geforce 2 MX400 AGPx4 64MB; 60GB HDD

-> Intel P4 650 3,4 GHz; 2GB RAM; Geforce 6800 Ultra 256MB;
    MS-7046(OEM-Board); 2 x 250GB WD HDD's

-> Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 2,67 GHz; 2GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800; 
Geforce PNY 8800GTS G92 512MB; Gigabyte P35-DS4 Rev. 2.0;
    2 x 250GB WD HDD's; BeQuiet! Straight Power 550W

---> das letzte System ist frisch zusammengebaut seit Weihnachten 2007


----------



## Thornscape (16. März 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Angefangen hat es auch bei mir, wie bei vielen hier, mit einem C64. 
DOS habe ich geliebt, dank grafischer Unterstützung in Form des Norton Commanders war das ganze auch noch praktisch. Wer erinnert sich nicht gern an Meldungen wie folgende zurück?
"xxx.exe benötigt 586kb erweiterten Speicher. Sie haben 584kb erweiterten Speicher. Bitte machen Sie weiteren Speicher frei." - Das ganze natürlich, wenn man schon mit Bootdisk sämtlichen unnützen Krams aus dem Speicher geschmissen hat. Und dann die Spielereien mit HiMem... aber ich schweife ab. 

1. C64
2. 386 SX 33Mhz
3. 468 DX2 66Mhz
4. Cyrix P166+ 120Mhz (ja, schon damals gab es diesen Rating-Schwachsinnn ^^)
5. Pentium 166MMX (+ nVidia Riva TNT) - Der Überprozessor schlechthin. Damit hab ich Delta Force durchgespielt und meine erste LAN besucht. 
6. Pentium III Coppermine 667EB
7. Celeron Tualatin 1100 (Die Tualatin-Celerons waren vom Leistungsverhältnis praktisch genauso wie Coppermine P3s)
8. Celeron Tualatin 1200 (ließ sich besser takten )
9. Pentium III-S Tualatin 1,4Ghz - "The King" (+ GeForce 4 Ti 4200)<--- mein aktueller Rechenknecht

Die Zukunft wird mir, wenn Intel ihn denn endlich mal freilässt, einen Q9450 bringen, zusammen mit einer 8800GT und 4Gb RAM


----------



## hafi020493 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Meine PCs bisher waren:
1. Intel DX2 66, Rest ist unbekannt
2. Athlon XP 1800+, Onboard DX 8.1 Graka, 256MB Ram, 40GB HD
3. Sempron 2100+ (Sockel A), zuerst Geforce FX 5700 und dann GF 6600GT, zuerst 512MB und dann 1GB Ram, 200GB HD
4. C2D E6600 @ 3GHz, GF 8800GTX, 4GB Ram, 2x 320GB Seagate HD
   und gleichzeitig noch A XP 1800+ @ 2400+ mit der guten alten 6600GT, 768MB Ram, 80GB Samsung HD


----------



## Aerron (16. März 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Also 

meiner erster  computer war ein Comodore 16 +4  mit datasette 

dann  comodore 64  mit Diskette 5,25 zoll 

        amiga 500 

        Atari Mega St mit   168 MB Festplatte ( ein Pc gehäuse extern mit 8 Platten drinne )  ist leider bei einem Kellerbrand  dahingegangen 

einen 386   von IBM 

Pentium  MMX  mit  eine S3 ISa Grafka und 800 mb Festpaltte 

Pentium  2  266 mhz    S3  Pci 8 mb  und zwei 4 GB platten western digital 

Atlon K 7 Tunderbird  1400 MHZ  auf Elitegroup K7xxx 512 MB SD ram 266  GF 2 MX 64 MB 

Atlon XP 2200  Auf Asrock K7 xxxx 512 MB DDR 400 MHz GF ti 4200  zwei mal Maxtor 40 Gb Raid 0 
und noch dieser 

Atlon 64 x2 4200+  @3.08 GHz  2 GB Corsair Valve Twin  Msi K8N Diamond  2 mal GF7900GS  2 mal seagate Barakuda 250 GB raid0 650 watt  Nitrox Netzteil Wakü 

und als nächstes Xfx 780 i Q9450  4 GB 1066 Corsair Dominator  Nitrox 1000 watt  GRAfik weiß ich noch nicht etweder drei mal 8800 GTX oder drei mal 9800 GTX oder zwei mal 9800 X2   Bord und Speicher Liegen schon im regal auf den rest muß ich leider noch warten 


gruß Aerron


----------



## Marbus16 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Hey Thornscape, wenn du den Rechner loswerden willst schick mir mal ne PN


----------



## Namaker (16. März 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

-PC mit AMD K2 300 MHz, CD Laufwerk mehr weiß ich nicht darüber
-PC mit AMD Athlon XP 1600+ 1400 MHz, ATi Radeon 9000, 256 MB Ram, 30,1 GB HDD, DVD Laufwerk, 300W NT, (durchgeraucht nachdem ich zusätzlich einen DVD Brenner installiert hab)
-PC mit AMD Duron 700 MHz, Nvidia FX5200, 128 MB Ram, 15 GB HDD
-PC mit AMD Athlon 64 3700+, Asrock 939 Dual S-ATAII, 1024 MB Ram, Sapphire ATi Radeon X1600Pro 256 MB GDDR2, DVD Brenner Plextor PX-708A, Seagate 160 GB HDD, 350W NT
Derzeit: PC mit AMD Athlon 64 3700+, Asrock 939 Dual S-ATAII, 1024 MB Ram, Sapphire ATi Radeon HD3870 512 MB GDDR4, DVD Brenner Plextor PX-708A, Seagate 160 GB HDD, Maxtor 80 GB HDD, 460W Zalman NT
Da mein derzeitiger PC selbst im ATiTool CPU limitiert ist, werde ich mir wohl im Mai neue Komponenten holen.


----------



## Geopard (17. März 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

1995: Pentium 90MHz; 2x8MB Edo-RAM; 1GB + 1,5GB SCSI HDD; 8x CD-ROM SCSI; ATI Mach64 2MB; 17" Acer Röhrenmonitor 
  später: MaxiGamer Voodoo 4MB
  noch später: MaxiGamer Voodoo2 12MB

1998: AMD K6-2 300MHz; 128MB SD-66 RAM; Matrox G400 16MB; 9GB SCSI HDD; 24x und 32x CD-ROM IDE; 17" Acer Röhrenmonitor 

2001: Pentium III 900MHz; 256MB SD-100 RAM; GeForce2MX 32MB; 40GB Matrx HDD IDE; CD-Brenner und DVD-Laufwerk; 250W NT; 19" Röhrenmonitor 
  später: 512MB RAM; GeForce3 64MB

2002: Pentium 4 1800MHz; 256MB DDR-266 RAM; Geforce3 Ti200 128MB; 80GB HDD; Intel 845PE Mainboard; CD-Brenner und DVD-Laufwerk; NoName Netzteil; 17" Acer Röhrenmonitor
  später: 512MB DDR-266 RAM; 200GB HDD; DVD-Brenner

2003: Pentium 4C 2600MHz; 512MB DDR-400 RAM; GeForce3 64MB; 120GB HDD; Intel 865PERL Mainboard; SB Live! 5.1; CD-Brenner und DVD-Laufwerk; 350W Enermax NT; 19" CTX Röhrenmonitor 
  später: 1536MB RAM; Radeon 9800 128MB; 160GB SATA; 200GB PATA; DVD-Brenner; 380W Tagan NT; 22" Acer TFT

2007: Core2Duo E6750; 2GB DDR2-800; Radeon 1950 PRO 256MB; 160GB SATA; 200GB PATA; 320GB SATA; Gigabyte P35 DS3P; DVD-Brenner; 480W Tagan NT; 22" Acer TFT


Alle PCs, bis auf den Pentium 90, sind noch, quer über die Familie und Freunde verteilt, im Einsatz (und unter meiner Administration  ).


----------



## FuNzeL (20. März 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Ende der 80er: 286er mit 16 MHz, Graka k.A., RAM k.A, 5 1/4" Floppy, 14" CRT
Mitte der 90er: 486er mit 100 MHz, Graka k.A., RAM k.A, 5 1/4" Floppy, 14" CRT
            1998: Pentium I mit 200 MHz, 64 MB RAM, Graka k.A., 2 GB HDD, 3,5" Floppy, CD-Laufwerk, 15" CRT
          später: Voodoo 3 3000 mit 16 MB RAM, 17" CRT
            2000: GameBoy Color
            2001: Athlon mit 1200 MHz, 128 MB SD-RAM, TNT 2 M64 mit 32 MB, 20 GB HDD, DVD-Laufwerk, 17" CRT
          später: Geforce 2 Ti mit 64 MB DDR-RAM, Geforce 3 Ti-500 mit 64 MB DDR-RAM, + 80 GB HDD, 15" TFT, + 256 MB SD-RAM, 16x CD-Brenner
            2003: Pentium IV mit 2600 MHz (HT), 256 MB DDR-333-RAM, Geforce FX 5600 mit 128 MB DDR-RAM, 120 GB HDD, 4x DVD-Brenner, 15" TFT
später: + 256 MB DDR-333-RAM, Radeon 9600XT mit 128MB DDR-RAM, Geforce 6800GT mit 256 MB-DDR3-RAM, + 512 MB DDR-333-RAM, + 16x DVD-Brenner, 300 GB HDD
2005: Super Nintendo Entertainment System  (lieber später als nie)
2006: Playstation Portable
2007: C2D E6600 mit 2400 MHz, 2 GB DDR2-800-RAM, Geforce 8800GTS mit 640 MB DDR3-RAM, 300 GB HDD, 500 GB HDD (S-ATA), 16x DVD-Brenner, 15" TFT
später: X-Fi Xtreme Music, + 2 GB DDR2-800-RAM, 18x DVD-Brenner, 19" TFT, WaKü, + 2x 500 GB HDD (S-ATA)


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (22. April 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

also:
Commodore 
Game Gear
Nintendo Game Boy
Nintendo Game Boy Color
Nintendo 64
Sony PSP schwarz

Pentium I mit 166 Mhz , graka - ?!, ram-?!?, cd-laufwerk, + 56k modem - windows 95
Athlon XP 2000+ , 2x128 mb ram, cd brenner, dvd-laufwerk, gf 2 mx
Pentium IV HTT 3 Ghz, ati 9200 SE später 6600 GT, 512 mb ddr ram ( später 1,5 gb) dvd brenner, dvd lw
Amd AthlonX2 4200+(später 6000+) , 2 gb ram(später 4 gb ram) 7950 gt (später 8800 gts 640) asus m2n-e 570 ultra (nich in verwendung)

Laptop Toshiba Satellite P10 - Pentium IV HTT 2,8 Ghz, FX 5600 m GT, 512 m ram ( immer noch in verwendung)


----------



## violinista7000 (27. April 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Ich hatte:
Atari 2600
NES
PC X286 mit 10 MB Festplatte und 512 Kb RAM, BS war DOS 3.10 dannach DOS 5.0
Compaq Pentium I 133 Mhz 2 Gb Festplatte und 64 MB Ram Win XP
Compaq Pentium IV 1.8 Ghz 80 Gb Festplatte und 256 MB RAM ATI Graka
Toshiba Laptop Satellite (etwas) mit PIII M 1 Ghz 10 Gb Festplatte, 512 MB RAM und Nvidia Graka
PS2 mit Chip
Nokia N80 (Laut Nokia es ist ein Computer  , manchmal glaube ich es )
Dell Dim 9150 Pentium D 950 3,4 Ghz, 2x 500 Gb Raid 0, 4 Gb RAM GF 7900 GS, PhyX Karte und XFi Xtrem Gamer BS sind XP und Vista 64
Sony Vaio Laptop mit C2D T5500 1,66 Ghz, 120 Gb Festplatte, 2 Gb RAM und Vista 32
Bis her habe ich immer aufgerüstet, jetzt plane ich der Einbau mein neues PC samt WaKü. 

Grüße!


----------



## EngelsBlut (27. April 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

hm...erste rechner bzw. viel mehr konsole war bei mir mal kurzzeitig n atari...aber ich hab kein plan mehr was das für einer war
dann hatte ich n amiga 500...ach ja das waren noch zeiten

tja und dann kam mein erster wirklicher rechner n 486 dx2...gott war das ding lahm aber es war mein erster...wenn ich dran denke hatte ne 400 mb festplatte drin, da würde ich ja heute n schreikrampf bei kriegen... sie is mir dann auch irgendwann abgeraucht

tja ich glaub dann kam n pentium mit 300 Mhz...der hat mir auch recht gute dienste geleistet

darauf folgte dann mein erster eigens gekaufter rechner... das war n amd athlon mit ich glaub 1,4 GHz...ach ja doch dann hats bei dem irgendwann mal bruzel gesacht und er hat mein komplettes system abrauchen lassen
2 Laufwerke im ...., 2 festplatten komplett weg und das board war auch mit durch... naja war ja auch mehr oder minder mein fehler

naja dann kam mein amd athlon xp 3000+...der leistet meinem paps immernoch gute dienste ich hab dann auf n a64 3000+ gewechselt.

inzwischen hab ich aber n q6600 auf nem asus board, 4 gigs ram von ocz, ne geforce 8800gtx und 1,5 terabyte speicher im rechner


----------



## moddingfreaX (27. April 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

zunächst kamen kleine Konsolen wie der Gameboy, Gameboy Color bis hin zum Advance SP (den hab ich immernoch )

Dann hab ich mal nen PC von meiner Oma mit nem K8 gekriegt, aber da man damit nicht spielen konnte hab ich den nicht beachtet.
So dann mit 12 hab ich meinen eigenen PC bekommen.
Den Fujitsu Siemens Scaelo J mit nem 1,8  Ghz Sempron drinne.
Das Gehäuse hab ich gemoddet und komplett neue Hardware aufgerüstet.
Und so steht der kleine immer noch neben Mir


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. April 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Dann hab ich mal nen PC von meiner Oma mit nem K8 gekriegt, aber da man damit nicht spielen konnte hab ich den nicht beachtet.
> So dann mit 12 hab ich meinen eigenen PC bekommen.
> Den Fujitsu Siemens Scaelo J mit nem 1,8  Ghz Sempron drinne.



K8? Alias Athlon 64? Da is der Sempron soch nur die Sparausführung gewesen... Oder hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## moddingfreaX (28. April 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Oh Sry: war ein K6 
Hier ein Bild vom gestrippten Gehäuse mit Badge:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. April 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

ahhhh, der gute alte K6...

Mein erster Rechner war dagegen ein Thunderbird mit 1 Ghz...


----------



## xQlusive (28. April 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

MMX is a trademark of Intel Corp. 

seh ich nur so auf dem bild vom K6 =D


----------



## N1d3L (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Konsolen:

SNES
N64
PS 2
und inzwischen nur noch SNES

PC:

486 DX 2 66 MHz 4MB RAM 800 MB HDD UND CD ROM
P 75 8MB RAM 1GB HDD (die gibts heute noch) Cirrus Logic 5434 PCI onboard Grafik, später getauscht gegen eine Matrox Mystique
-> Upgrade auf P 133
-> Upgrade 64MB RAM
-> Upgrade VooDoo 1 (Diamond Monster 3D...das waren noch Namen, nix GayForce oder so)
K6-2 350 64 MB RAM 1GB HDD siehe oben 24 fach TEAC CD ROM Voodoo 1
-> OC 380 MHz (den Trick mit der VCore kannte ich damals nicht und 400 wollte der gute nicht)
-> Upgrade Matrox G 400 32MB, lt Händler eine der ersten 5 die in meinem damaligen Heimatort Dresden eintrafen...was ne geile Karte (Bump Mapping goil)

- cut -

bei Eltern ausgezogen

P 90 16 MB RAM 2 GB HDD (eine deutliche Verbesserung) VooDoo 1
-> stetige Upgrades im 2 Wochen Takt endete wohl bei 166 MHz und 64 MB RAM

Duron 1200 512 MB RAM 40 GB HDD GeForce 2 Ti
XP 2500+ @ 3500+ 512 MB RAM 9600 Pro (keine Ahnung mehr wieviel Takt die gemacht hat) 80 GB HDD
-> upgrade 1,5 GB RAM
-> upgrade X1950Pro AGP

neuer in Planung weil 5 Jahre ein System is zu krass, ich manchmal beim lesen das Gefühl, das manche Leute nervös werden wenn sie ein System 3 - 6 Monate am Stück haben


----------



## frye (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Ich hatte / habe:

Konsolen

- Gameboy
- Gameboy Color
- Playstation 1
- Nitendo 64
- Xbox
- GameCube

PCs

- Pentium 1 mit 166Mhz  

- AMD Athlon XP 2400+, 256MB RAM später 768MB, Geforce 4 MX (gehörte eine Weile mir und meinem Bruder bis meiner kam.)

- Pentium 4, 512MB RAMBUS später 2GB, GeForce Ti4800 später GeForce FX5900 Ultra

- Aktuell: Core 2 Duo E6750, 2GB RAM, GeForce 8800 GT Golden Sample

frye


----------



## Philster91 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Hier mal meine Hardware:

Konsolen:
N64
Gambeboy Color

PCs:
Pentium 3 - 500 MHz, 8 GB HDD, RAM und Graka weiß ich nich mehr.
Athlon XP 2600+ - 1,9 GHz, 1 GB RAM, Geforce FX 5200
Aktuell: Core 2 Duo E4300 @ 3 GHz, 1 TB HDD, 3 GB RAM, 8800GT


----------



## f3rr1s (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Konsolen 

SNES
PS
PS2
WII
(PS3 Bestellt kommt aber noch nich )

PC
INTEL 166 mhz mit Turbo knopf auf 200 mhz

AMD 1.3ghz GeForce 2mx Fertig pc 

AMD Athlon 3000 XP Radeon 9800PRO > GeForce 6800GT (1 Sebst gebauter PC) Asus A7n8X-E Deluxe

Laptop AMD Sempron 1,4ghz ca< Onboard Graka 

AMD FX 60 GeForce 7900GTX Asus A8n-32 SLI Deluxe

AMD 6400+ 8800GTX Gigabyte m57-SLI > ( Phenom bald<  )

So das wars im Großen und ganzen


----------



## kmf (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*



StellaNor schrieb:


> ca.
> 
> 1979: TI-58c mit Thermoprinter (eigentlich eher ein Taschenrechner nach heutigen Maßstäben, aber programmierbar)
> 1981: Sinclair ZX81 mit 1Kbyte !!! Hauptspeicher - Spiel programmiert, ja nicht ausschalten (RAM flüchtig),Nächte durchzocken, ausschalten und nächsten Tag wieder neu programmieren
> ...


Wahnsinn, wie sich das bei den etwas älteren Mems gleicht, egal ob Männlein oder Weiblein. 

Bei mir sah das fast zum Verwechseln ähnlich aus, nur dass es bei mir anfangs der TI 59 C war und statt den Ataris warens bei mir Amigas.

Selbst die Babypause hab ich 1997, solidarisch meiner Frau zuliebe, mitgemacht, nur nicht ganz so lange durchgehalten. 

1998 bin ich mit einem K6-500 System wieder ins Zockerleben zurückgekehrt. Darauf folgte sukzessive die Athlonfamilie K7 in Slotbauform, angefangen mit 800Mhz, dann 900Mhz und schließlich einem mit 1000Mhz. Auf Sockel-CPUs bin ich erst mit Erscheinen des hitzigen Thunderbird 1400 umgestiegen. Hatte dann noch einige Mobile Bartons und hab letztendlich über So 754 mit einem A64-3400 zum So 939 gefunden, welchem ich bis zum A64-4600 die Fahne hochgehalten habe. 

Dann kam mein Umstieg - weg von AMD, hin zu Intel - angefangen mit dem E6600 und dem Bad Axe. Daneben hab ich auch noch einen QX6700 und einen E6700. Zur Zeit steht allerdings wieder ein Wechsel auf einen aktuellen Prozessor in 45er Strukturbreite an.


----------



## auRiuM (2. August 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

konsolen:
snes
n64
dreamcast
ps2

eigene pc's:
200mhz intel, fertig pc
danach hatte ich nen 500mhz pc bekommen, in den später meine voodoo3 3000 eingebaut wurde.
danach nen amd 1800xp mit 512 mb ram... zuerst hatte ich noch die voodoo drinne, die wurde denn mit der demo von battlefield 1942 gegen ne gf4 mx 440 getauscht  irgendwann ist die kaputt gegangen und ich habe eine geforce 5900xt eingebaut. diese wurde denn auch erstmal in nen pc mit nem a64 3400 (nicht 939) und einen gb ram übernommen. später ist auch diese kaputt gegangen und wurde von einer 6600gt ersetzt. irgendwie habe ich immer nur die teile aktualisiert und nie nen komplett neuen pc gehabt. 
aber das wurde denn besser durch meinen neuen pc ^^
c2d 6850, 4gib ram, 8800gts 512 (wird bald ersetzt), gigabyte p35-ds3 mobo.

denn habe ich noch meinen klapprechner...
2x 1,66 mhz, 1gib ram, gf go 7600....


----------



## Hard-2-Get (7. August 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

1. Ein 66MHz PC mit 4 GB Festplatte  
Gehörte eigentlich meinem Vater, aber Ich hab ihn öfters mal unter Beschlag genommen.
2. Pentium III mit 500MHz, Ati Rage 128 Pro, 256 RAM, 40 GB HD
Mein ganzer Stolz, damals ein echtes High-Endgerät, durch das Ich zum PC-Zocker mutierte.  Gehörte eigentlich meinem Vater, aber naja... 
3. Nintendo Gamecube
Diente bis vor gut 8 Monaten (siehe 6.) als ultimative Partymaschine.
4. Pentium IV 2,8 GHz, nVidia GeForce 5600 FX, 1 GB RAM, 80 GB HD
Mein Tor zu Spielen der neusten Generation und der erste eigene PC.
5. AMD 64 3700+, nVidia GeForce 6600 GT, 2 GB RAM, 320 GB HD
Ein damals (preislich) unwiderstehliches Angebot.
6. Nintendo Wii
Was soll Ich sagen? Die beste Konsole nach dem SNES!  
7. Intel Q6600 4 x 2,4 GHz, nVidia GeForce 8800 Ultra, 4 GB RAM, 320 GB HD
Gut ein halbes Jahr alt - teuer, gut, glücklich. Endlich Crysis, UT3 und CoD4 flüssig spielen können.


----------



## Bennz (8. August 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Bor mein erster Rechner hatte globsch 20Mhz 1MB edo Ram ne 40MB HDD und nen floppy drive.

Der zweite wahr nen celeron 400@600 Mhz mit 256MB Ram 4GB HDD un nen 4xCD-ROM + TnT2 Graka

Der Dritte wahr nen celeron 2Ghz@2.8Ghz 1024MB Ram un ner Gf4 mx 440

Der Vierte wahr P4 2.8Ghz@3.5Ghz mit HTT 2048MB Ram un ner Gf 5900

Der Fünfte wahr nen Amd X2 3800+ @4600+ mit 2048MB Ram un 6800GT(abgeraucht) 7800GT(Verkauft) 7900GT

Mein jetziger iss nen E4300@3Ghz 4096MB Ram un ner 8800gt


----------



## maGic (11. August 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

486Dx 100 mit 64MB Ram (von Schule geschenkt und habt immer noch ,ist treu )
PII 233 (abgeraucht Volt mod) matrox mga200 heimlich getauscht durch 2MB VGA
Athlon K7 700MHz (wurde verkaufen) Gf 4mx440
Athlon xp 1700+ (noch bei mir) 6800gs
Pentium 4 (Miese Performance) fx5700
Athlon 64 x2 5000 @3Ghz(akuell) 3870


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. August 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Pentium (I oder II? ) 90MHz, Onboard (wenn ich mich nicht irre xD), 64MB RAM

Pentium 4 1800MHz, GeForce 3 Ti, 256MB RAM (später Upgrade auf 512MB)

Pentium 4 2800MHz, GeForce FX5600, 512MB RAM

Core Duo T2300E 1666MHz, 7400 Go, 1024MB RAM

E6420 2133MHz@max. 3600MHz, 8800GTS/320, 2048 MB RAM

E2180 2000MHz@3500MHz, 8600GT, 4096MB RAM

E6420 2133MHz, 8800GT, 4096MB RAM

...


Gruß,
André


----------



## CeresPK (11. August 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Intel Pentium III 800MHz, Riva TNT2 64, 256MBram
Celeron D mit 3,15GHz (glaube ich) Radeon 9250SE, 512MBRam
Athlon XP3000+,Geforce 6600GT AGB, 1024MBRam
Intel Core²Duo E6600 @3,15GHz, Geforce 8800GTS 640, 2048MB Ram
Intel Core²Duo E6600 @3,15GHz, Geforce 9800GTX, 4096MB Ram


----------



## Matschuk (11. August 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

C64 (Data-Sete, Floppy), 64k RAM
386er DX 30MHz, Cyrix Grafic, 4MB RAM
486er DX 40MHz (später 486er DX2 80MHz aufgerüstet^^, DX4 100MHz-Prozi liegt irgendwo noch rum - lief aber nie), Cyrix Grafic, 8MB RAM (später 12 oder 16MB)
Pentium III 500MHz, ATI Rage Fury 128 (später 3dfx 3000 und Riva TNT 64MB), zuerst 64MB RAM (später 192 MB)
Athlon XP 2600+, ATI Radeon All-in-Wonder 9500 (später Radeon 9600Pro), 256MB RAM (später 512MB)

aktueller Rechner (naja, Laptop):
Pentium M 1,73GHz (aktuell 2,13GHz), ATI X700, 1GB RAM (aktuell 2GB RAM)

---
alle Rechner noch vorhanden und lauffähig


----------



## theLamer (11. August 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

0.) 386er.... da wr ich noch nicht inner schule xD
1.)Pentium (1) 200Mhz, 16mb grafikspeicher, 64MB Ram-> AOE1 flüssig
2.) Gameyboy (sogar in grün )
3.) AMD Sempron 2800+ OEM 512MB RAM, Onboard-Grafik 19" TFT 
4.) Sempron 2800+ (oc+30%), wakü, geforce 6800 768MB RAM 19" TFT
5.) Später 1GB RAM Corsair Value Select (davor nur no-name)
6.) AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 2,8 Ghz, Geforce 6800, 1GB RAM Corsair 19" TFT
7.) AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 2,8ghz, Geforce 7600gs (68schrott) , sonst  
     alles   gleich
8.) Neue Graka : X1950Pro (getauscht) + 22" Widescreen TFT  von Siemens

Zwischendurch : DICE-Session mit 4000+ hatte ihn @ 3360Mhz (DDR1-Speicher hat nicht mehr mitgemach  )

9.) Spare auf Core2Duo-System, dauert nicht mehr lange


----------



## Potman (12. August 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Mein erster eigener PC war:

EPOX 8KHAL+ KT266A
CPU AMD Athlon XP 2000+ 
256MB Infineon RAM
ASUS V8420 Geforce Ti4200 128MB
60GB IDE Seagate 

Das warn noch Zeiten ^^


----------



## f3rr1s (13. August 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Mein erster PC war nen Intel nur ka was das genau war, zu lange her. 
Weiß nur noch das man dem am Gehäuse per TURBO knopf von 166 auf 200 Takten konnte 

AMD XP 1400
GeForce 2MX
512MB RAM
80GB IDE Festplatte

Glaub ich ^^ 

AMD XP 3000 
Radeon 9800 PRO / Ersetzt nach einiger zeit Durch 6800GT
ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe
1GB RAM (no name)

AMD FX 60
GeForce 7900GTX
2GB Corsair XMS PRO Ram (mit LED´s)
ASUS A8N-32 SLI Deluxe
250 GB Sata Festplatte.

AMD 6400+
GeForce 8800GTX
2GB Corsair XMS CL4
Gigabyte GA-M57 SLI-S4

und siehe Signatur :


----------



## Uziflator (13. August 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

N64
Ps1
PS2
Xbox

Amiga 500

usw


----------



## Fabian (13. August 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

12 450 mhz,256 mb ram,graka?werd morgen ein bild updaten,festplatte 6,4 gb(ibm) 

23 550 mhz, 256 mb ram,Elsa Erazor 3,msi board,12 gb ibm Fastplatte
   200w Fsp netzteil

3:Amd Athlon 1000+,512 mb ram,40 gb fastplatte  (rest weiß ich leider nicht mehr,kann ich aber nacher nachgucken)

4:Amd Athlon 3200+(939),1 gb ram(ddr1),9600 pro,300W fsp Natzteil,80 gb    
  Festplatte,dvd brenner,Asrock board

(nach totalschaden folgendes system,es haben nur nt,festplatte und   
    Laufwerk überlebt)
     msi k9vgm-via Am2,Athlon 3800+,2 gb ddr2 ram 667er Mushkin(den  
    besitze ich heute immer noch,läuft bis ddr2 883-900,6600 gt(die auch 2 mal gewechselt wurde)

5:Mein aktueller Pc:
   biostar Tp35DS2-a7
   E2160,mit max Fsb 423(3,8 ghz)
   xfx 8800 gt
2 gb crucial ram ( mit 2,0 v ddr2 1050)mikron chips
   80 gb Festplatte aus altem pc(für win xp)
   400 gb samsung sata 2 (für alles andere)
   dvd brenner aus altem system


----------



## james07 (16. August 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Robotron KC 85
386
586
AMD 350MHZ
AMD Duron 800MHZ 
ab dann nur sebst zusammen bau bis zum heutigen System
AMD 1800+ Palo
AMD 1800+@ 2100MHZ
AMD 64 3000+
AMD 64 4000+ 
AMD 64 X2 3800+@ 2x 2400MHZ, 2600XT, 2 GB RAM Corsier und Samsung, 3x DVD(Brenner und LAufwerk)

Bei denn anderen Systemen wer sehr wechselhafte Hardware und unmöglich zum merken.


----------



## dot (29. August 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Billige 1 Spiel Geräte
GameBoy
SNES
P1 166MHz, Chaintech MB (glaube ich jedenfalls), 32MB RAM, 2GB HDD, ATI Xpert 2000
Athlon Duron 600MHz, Aopen AT133(?), Voodoo 2 (-> Spaeter Voodoo 3), 30GB HDD
Athlon TB 1400MHz, 256MB DDR, K7S5A, 30GB HDD, Voodoo 3
Athlon 2200+, K7S5A, 256MB DDR (-> Spaeter 512MB DDR), 80GB HDD, GF2Ti (-> Spaeter GF5600)
Q9550, Asus P5Q Pro, 4GB DDR2, 750GB HDD, GTX260

Die 286 bis 486 + Atari hab ich nur bei Freunden erleben duerfen ;-/


----------



## jaytech (29. August 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

AMD 486 100 MHz...Board ka...Graka ka....
AMD K6 233 MHz...Board glaub ich MSI....Graka, zuerst Noname danach VooDoo 3 2000
AMD K6-2 500 MHz...Epox Board...Graka 1. VooDoo 3 2000, dann GF 2 MX 200 und dann GF 2 MX400
AMD Duron 800 MHz...Board Epox K7VZA...GF 2 MX 400
AMD TB C 1333 MHz...   "       "       "    ...GF 4 Ti 4200
  "     "   "    "        ...Board Albatron KX400-8x...GF 4 Ti 4200
AMD XP 1700+@2600+...Board Albatron KX400-8x...Radeon 9800SE@Pro
   "    "      "         "    ...Board Asus A7N8X Deluxe...zuerst Radeon, danach GF FX 5900 Ultra
   "    "      "         "    ...   "       "        "        "    ...ATI Raden X800 XT
AMD X2 3800...Board Asrock, das mit PCIe und AGP...ATI X800XT
   "           "     "                     "              "                                   ...ATI X1950 Pro
AMD X2 5600+...Board Asus M2R32 MVP... ATI X1950 Pro
  "                 "           "                "              "           "   ...HD 3870

danach das Sys in meiner Signatur


----------



## Railroadfighter (30. August 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

n64
n-gamecube
game boy color/advance sp
ds/lite
und jetzt wii

mein (einziger) alter pc:
asus p4b266, monstermotherboard, schon damals
p4 nortwood mit 2,4ghz oc 2,8 ghz
1 gb ram
HisReadon X1600 Pro 256 MB (noch immer da "highlight")


----------



## k-b (31. August 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

92 oder 93:
Schneider PC (so ca. der Vorgänger vom 286er) hatte ich in der 1ten oder 2ten Klasse. So mit EGA Grafik. Dafür ohne Festplatte. Festplatte hatte mein Dad eine .. 20 Megabyte für 1000 Mark ^^ )

C64 hatten wir zwei, war aber im Vergleich zum Schneider echt arm.

486er mit 66 MHZ
Pentium 133er

1996: Gameboy
1997: SNES

2000: P3 550 (Konfirmation!), 
 TNT2 ultra (später Geforce 256)
15GB (später: 45GB)
 64mb SD RAM (später: 256)
17" Röhre

2002: P4 2.26ghz
2 x 80GB
512MB RAM (später 1GB) DDR1
Geforce 2 TI (später: nv4200, 9800pro)
Chieftec CS 601
19" Röhre (später: 15" TFT)

2005: Athlon 64 3500+
2 x 160GB (Am Ende + 500GB)
1GB RAM (später 2GB) DDR1
9800 Pro (später:x800pro, 7800GS) AGP
Chieftec CS 601
15" TFT (später: 17" + 15" TFT, 2 x 22" TFT)

2008: Phenom x4 9950
4GB DDR2 800
2 x 500GB
onboard Grafik (AMD 780G dualhead)
Antec P182
2 x 22" TFT

2008: PS3



Krass - das ich das noch alles weis. Nur bei Gameboy und SNES musste ich kurz nachrechnen.. ansonsten könnt ich euch genau sagen in welcher Reihenfolge man welche Grafikkarte hatte, und von welcher Marke..


----------



## pixelflair (1. September 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Angefangen hab ich mit nem alten Comondore 64 

Dann Konfirmation:

Celeron 266
4 MB Graka (kp welcher Hersteller das war xD)
4 GB Festplatte
64 MB Arbeitsspeicher
15" NoName Monitor xD

Danach kam laaaaange nichts 

Dann nen Athlon XP 1800+
Geforce Ti4200
256 MB Ram
40 GB Festplatte
Immernoch die olle 15" Röhre xD

Danach Athlon 64 3000+ (später wegen defekt durch 3200+) ersetzt
1 GB Ram (gott, war ich stolz^^)
ATI X700Pro 256 MB
17" Aldi Röhre xD

Update dann auf Athlon 64 x2 4200+
2 GB Ram DDR1
Ati X1950Pro
19" 940BF TFT

und heute:
core2duo e8200
2gb DDR2
9800gtx+
insg. 1,1 TB Festplatten
Creative X-Fi Extreme Music
Synmaster940BF 19" TFT


----------



## Kadauz (2. September 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

1. ein 386, aber fragt mich nicht nach der Hardware, da war ich zu jung.

2. ein Pentium 200MMX mit 32MB Ram, 2,1GB HDD und einer S3 Virge Graka (4MB RAM^^), später kam dann noch (damals mein ganzer Stolz) eine Voodoo2 Karte hinzu, die ich heute immer noch besitze.

3. Ein AMD Athlon 1200Mhz Thundebird, den ich mit einer Selfmade Wakü auf knapp 1500Mhz geklopft ha. Musste dazu nen SMD Widerstand von meinem MSI Board runterlöten um mehr Vcore zu bekommen^^. Das waren noch Zeiten. Graka war ne GF2mx, später ne GF4 4200. Natürlich auch geoced.

4. HP Notebook mit erster Centrino Architektur 1500Mhz, 1GB RAM, das ich heute noch benutze.

4. Vor einigen Wochen nen Q6600 mit GF8800GT, 4 GB RAM.


----------



## bau7s (8. September 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

oha ^^... das weiß ich gar nimmer genau...

nen P3 aber fragt nicht was... ob ich auf die platte heute noch meine ganzen dateien drauf bekommen würde, die dort werkelte ^^ is schon länger her...

dann nen P4 mit ~1,8GHz?! dazu ne x1600 PRO mit 40!! GB festplatte ^^

dann kam n x2 3800+ mit ner x1600xt   wurde dann iwann von ner X800XT abgelöst.

Boards kann ich leider gar nich mehr sagen, außer der x2 3800+ läuft auf nem a8v-se...

steht zur zeit im eck und wartet auf 'n neues netzteil, oder verkauft zu werden...


----------



## Uziflator (8. September 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Amiga 500

SNES

Super Nintendo

N64

PS1

PS2


----------



## unhurt (9. September 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

_erste Erfahrungen gesammelt mit dem Rechner meines Vaters_
Pentium II
8MB Grafik (glaube ATi)
64MB RAM
ca. 8GB HDD 
MB: kp mehr

_Mein erster eigener_ 
AMD Duron 1300
Trident Blade 8MB Grafik
128 MB RAM (512MB nachgerüstet)
20GB HDD (Seagate IDE) (80GB nachgerüstet)
MB: Gigabyte... 



AMD Athlon XP 3000+
Nvidia GeForce 6600GT (Club 3D)
512MB RAM (1GB nachgerüstet)
80GB HDD (Samsung IDE)
MB: MSI K7N2 Delta (später ASUS A7V880)


AMD Athlon X2 6400+
Nvidia GeForce 8800GT (EVGA)
4 GB RAM (Corsair XMS2 DHX)
500GB HDD (Samsung SATA) (320GB nachgerüstet)
MB: Gigabyte GA-MA770-DS3


----------



## Mitch (9. September 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

alsoooooo.

*(1.)*angefangen habe ich zusammen mit meinem bruder an 'nem 286er mit 'nem monochrom-monitor in schwarz grün. (darauf haben wir hauptsächlich prince of persia gezockt)
*(2.)*später wurde daraus ein 386er, der monitor wude irgendwann gegen 'ne 15" farbröhre ausgetauscht und wir machten die ersten gehversuche mit windows 3.1. die festplatte war glaub ich zuerst eine 40mb und wurde später gegen eine 80mb getauscht.
damals haben wir vorrangig die adventures aus der bestseller games gespielt (indy, monkey island, day of tentacle, sam & max usw.).
der rechner hatte damals irgendwie einen wackelkontakt o.ä. auf jeden fall waren wir so schlau, durch schütteln des rechners den cmos zu löschen, wenn unser vater ein passwort eingerichtet hatte. was wir da taten wussten wir natürlich nicht. 
anfangs waren wir die einzigen, die 'nen eigenen (!) pc hatten, die meisten hatten nicht mehr 'nen familien pc, aber als dann der pentium aktuell wurde und pcs durch aldi und co. massentauglich waren sahen wir irgendwann ziemlich alt damit aus.
*(3.)*doch später erbte ich dann meinen ersten eigenen pc von meinem großvater, einen amd k6-II mit 350mhz und riva tnt2. der hatte sogar schon 'ne festplatte im GB bereich. dort machte ich auch meine ersten übertaktungsversuche  und tauschte die grafikkarte gegen 'ne geforce 2mx 6mb aus, die wiederum dann einer geforce 2 gts deluxe 32mb (asus v7700) mit 3d shutter brille  weichen musste.
*(4.)*daraufhin baute ich mir meinen ersten eigenen rechner zusammen, den ich mir mühsam zusammen gespart hatte. das berühmte elitegroup k7s5a für 90,-€ inklusive gebraucht gekauften duron 650mhz. (athlon xp, gab es zu dem zeitpunkt bereits, war auch mein mittelfristiges ziel, aber damals noch enorm teuer, deshalb auch der duron von ebay) zu dem zeitpunkt war die übertaktung von cpu, gpu und ram natürlich schon ehrensache, auch wenn man für das board ein spezielles tool benötigte.
ich glaube, die grafikkarte blieb erstmal die alte und später habe ich eine geforce 4 ti4200 von meinem vater bekommen, eine geforce 3 hatet ich zumindest nie.
*(4.1.)*das mainboard wurde zwecks besserer übertaktbarkeit, features (u.a. mein erstes raid0 ) und schnellerem ram dann gegen ein gigabyte nf2 getauscht. die grafikkarte wurde später eine gainward geforce fx5900 (ohne irgendwas hinten dran!) getauscht. arbeitsspeicher war damals 1gb von twinmos. (erstmals teurer tuningram mit kühlkörper)
*(5.)* nun war die zeit reif für das beste mainboard, welches ich je hatte und auch heute noch in meinem pc werkelt. als einer der ersten 30 in ganz deutschland bekam ich mein dfi nf4 sli-dr für damals sagenhafte 200€ von hpm. dazu ein 3000er winchester, eine leadtek geforce 6600gt extreme und 1gb a-data vitesta und cpu, gpu, sowie chipsatz wassergekühlt vom dreifach radiator. der ram wurde bald durch 2gb mdt für damals 220€ (!) ersetzt, auch die cpu wurde zunächst von einem opteron 146 und später vom opteron 170 abgelöst und die grafikkarte erst gegen eine xfx 7800gt extreme und vor kurzem gegen eine zotac 8800gts (g92) amp! ausgetauscht.

man merkt, dass man schlecht seine rechner aufzählen kann, wenn man stets und ständig aufrüstet und im prinzip waren es auch nur 5, aber jedem hier sollte klar sein, dass welten zwischen 3000er winchester mit 'ner 6600gt und einem dual core opteron @2500mhz und einer 8800gts liegen.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Angefangen hatte es mit dem Uralt Nintendo.
Dann kam den Super Nintendo.
Dann hatte ich den alten grauen Gameyboy.
Danach den Gameboy Color.
es Folgten insgesamt von 96 bis 2001  3xPSONE
dann hatte ich mal nen Dreamcast.
2x PS2 einaml in schwarz das urmodell und danach die silberne.
dann kam mein erster PC
ein 733MHz AMD mit 512 MB Ram und einer GeForce 4 MX.
der wurde dann abgelöst von einem AMD 1800+ mit 1GB DDR Ram  und einer Sapphire FX5200.

naja. der dris kam dann fott und es folgen

E6300, ASRock 4 core dual vsta, 2GB DDR2 Ram, Leadtek AGP 7600GT.

aktuell habe ich....

Den E6300@3010MHz, Gigabyte DS3 P35, 2GB DDR 2 Ram Corsair, XFX 8800GTS G92.

ahja. ich hatte mal ein Asus P5 E Sli.
aber das lief nich bei mir.


----------



## Overlocked (17. September 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Mein erster:
AMD Sempron 2800+
GeForce 6600
80 GB
AsRock Mainboard

Mein zweiter:
E4300
8800 GTS 320
Evga 650 i Ultra
80 GB

Mein dritter:
Q6600
8800 GT
160 GB
DFI


----------



## RedBrain (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Mein Erster:

P1 100Mhz non-MMX
32MB EDO-RAM
2MB Trio64V 2MB PCI Graka
1,2 GB Festplatte

Mein Zweiter:
AMD SEMPRON 2800+
1024 MB DDR RAM
(Mobo siehe mein Profil*)
Radeon 9500 Pro

*mobo modellname ist nicht einfach

Baldiger Hauptrechner:
AMD Athlon X2 5000+ (2x2,6 GHz)
2 GB DDR2-800 RAM
Gigabyte GA-M56S-S3
HD4670 512 MB GDDR3 Ram

als Ottonormaler Spieler sollte es auch reichen ^^


----------



## Mojo (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Mein erster:
99 MHz 
vom rest kp

2:
133 MHz

3: 233 MHz
auch kein plan

4:Laptop Pentium 3 mit 750 MHz

5: E2220
Asus P5K E
7900GS
noch ne 40 GB und 80GB IDE festplatte (warten auf meine Samsung Spinpoint F1 640 GB)


----------



## Sesfontain (25. September 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

erster mitbezahlter PC :Fujitsu Siemens Scaleo JI


----------



## Maggats (25. September 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

amiga 500 (mit speichererweiterung auf 1 mb)

athlon xp 1800+, 256 mb ram, 60 gb seagate, geforce 420 mx

athlon xp 2200+ @ 2,3 ghz, 1 gb ram, geforce 5200 mx, asus a8n 

ip 4 3,4 ghz prescot (*argh*), 1 gb ram

athlon x2 4200+, 2 gb ram, geforce 7950 gt (512 mb)

athlon x2 6000+, 2 gb ram, geforce 8800 gt (512 mb)


----------



## BeachBoy08 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Mein Erster:
Intel Celeron 700 Mhz (Coppermine)
Gigabyte Board (ka welches genau) Sockel 370
64 Mb Ram
20 GB HDD
CD Laufwerk
Windows Millenuim (richtig so?) 

Danach:
Erster Eigenbau
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+
Abit KN9 SLI
2 GB DDR-2 800 von GEIL
Asus EAH X1950 Pro
250 GB HDD
Windows XP Professional
(wurde immer mal etwas aufgerüstet)

Kurz danach kam dann der hier:
Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo PA150
AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-52
1 GB DDR-2 533
ATI Radeon Xpress 1100
120 GB HDD + 250 GB Extern
Windows XP Media Center + Linux Ubuntu 8.04

Und mein allerneuster Rechner:
Wieder Eigenbau
AMD Phenom X3 8650 @ 2,95 GHz
Gigabyte GA-MA790X-DS4
4 GB OCZ ATI Crossfire Edition DDR-2 800
Powercolor Radeon HD3870 X2 (DDR-4)
500 GB HDD
Windows Vista Home Premium 64 Bit
und endlich ein Wakü  


Außerdem kann ich noch eine XBox 360 mein Eigen nennen.


----------



## midnight (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Angefangen hab ich mim Pentium I, 233MHz mit MMX (der Hammer damals!), Grafikkarte von ati, rage pro irgendwas...
Die Kiste war endgeil, lief sogar RA2 drauf (=

Dann kam mein P4, auf ASUS P4P800 Deluxe mit FX5200 (Graka warn böser Fehlkauf... aus Fehlern lernt man...).

Dies Jahr dann ein Vostro 1500, C2D mobile 7250, 4gb ram, 8600gt, 1680x1050@15,3"

Atm steht hier auch noch ein Athlon XP mit 1GHz und immerhin einem gig ram samt onboardgrafik.. mal sehen was daraus wird.

Als Server hab ich einen Dual-Pentium II mit 400MHz, 512mb ram, 3x120gb@raid-5, ubuntu server 8.04.1

ahja.. zwischendurch hatte ich noch diverse Gameboys.. diese wurden jetzt von einem ipod touch abgelöst 

So far


----------



## Scorpion-c (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Mein Erster Eigener war ein Atari 520ST mit 1MB Speicher, 20MB Platte (noch zum selber Parken) und Farbmonitor. 

Dann kam ein: AMD486DX50, TsengLabs ET4000 Graka, 80MB SCSI Platte.
Dritter: Pentium 150, noname PCI Graka, Orchid Righteous 3D, 250MB Platte und 17" Monitor
Vierter: Pentium II 350, 2GB Platte, Elsa Erazor II
Fünfter: AMD Athlon 650@700, GeForce 256 DDR, 80GB Platte
Sechster: AMD Duron 800 später 1400 Thunderbird, GeForce 4200TI, 80GB Platte
Siebter: AMD Athlon 2000XP, GeForce5900XT, 250GB Platte
Laptop: Apple MacBook C2D 2Ghz, 2GB Ram, 320GB Platte


----------



## Biosman (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Computer:
1. Commodore C64 mit laufwerk für Kassetten.

2. Amiga 500 + 1mb Arbeitsspeicher Update "nennt man dann Amiga 600"^^

3. 386 DX 25 mit 60 MB HDD mit Windows 3.11

4. 486 DX 100 mein erster Richtiger Windows Rechner! "win95"

5. Pentium 133 mit 32 MB ram und Matrox?! Graka! + Lara Croft "Tomb Raider" 

6. Pentium 2 MMX mit 333 MHz und 92 MB ram + Voodoo Graka

7. Pentium 3 mit 600 MHz 128 MB ram und ATI pro rage karte mit 32 MB ram

.... ca. 2 jahre erstmal nix anderes...

8. Athlon XP 1700+ 512 ram und Nvidia MX440 mit 64 MB Speicher. Bei diesem 
Rechner habe ich dann nur CPU geändert zu "1900+,2200+"

9. Athlon XP 3200+ mit Geforce 6800 Ultra + 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher, 120 GB HDD, Creative Audigy 2 LS alles auf einem MSI nForce2 Ultra 400 Board.

10. Intel C2D E4400 mit 4 GB Ram, Geforce 8600GTS, auf einem Gigabyte DS3, 250 GB HHD + Creative X-Fi Musik usw usf. "den hab ich jetzt"

11. Mein neuer rechner "teile sind bestellt" Q6600 4 GB ram "nächsten Monat auf 8 GB" 4870 mit 1 GB speicher "kommt noch ne 2te für CF" 2x 320 GB im raid 0, 550 Watt NT, Creative X-Fi Musik usw usf.

Notebooks:
1. 468 DX 66... ein riesen klops..
2. Pentium 2 MMX 266 MHz total langsam, eigentlich zu fast nix zu gebrauchen zu der zeit^^
3. P3 mit 533 MHz hatte ich ein paar wochen und dan verkauft, auch zu langsam^^
4. Eine spezial CPU firma mit 1 GHz und ATI karte und 1 GB ram, da ging schon teilweise gut was drauf zu spielen.
5. Asus Eee PC ja ganz tolles spielzeug aber crap^^
6. C2D mit 1800 MHz + 2 GB ram + 250 GB HDD + Geforce 8600 Graka + 15,4"  usw. usf. Sehr nice das teil 


Jo wie ihr sieht ich hatte schon einiges an rechnern, da ich grade mal 22 Jahre jung bin habe ich schon früh angefangen. In der ersten klasse den C64 und dann ging die erfolgs geschichte los 

Falls ihr euch fragt wie ich mir sowas leisten konnte, ganz einfach! In den Sommerferien haben viele Urlaub gemacht, ich habe mit 10-16 Ferienjobs gemacht um mir mein Hobby zu leisten.  Zum Geburtstag/Weihnachten usw habe ich nur geld bekommen bzw nen neuen Rechner


----------



## Erzbaron (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

1. ein Amiga, kann mich aber ans Modell nicht mehr erinnern ^^
2. C64, ging leider vor 3 Jahres kaputt *schnief*
3. Sega Mega Drive II
4. PC 486/Dx66
5. PC Pentium I 200 MHz
6. PC Pentium II 366MHz
7. PC Pentium III 1GHz
8. PC Pentium III Mobile oced auf 1,3GHz
9. PC Duron 1,6GHz
10. PC Athlon XP 1700+
11. PC Athlon XP 3200+
12. Notebook Centrino 1,76GHz
13. PC Athlon 64 X2 6000+
14. PC Pentium Dual Core 5200+       ---aktuell---


----------



## maGic (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

meine erste PC 

Siemens NIxdorf PCD/4H-50
intel 486DX4-100
64MB !! PS/2-RAm 
2GB Quantum Fireball

2th. PC

Siemens Nixdorf Xpert
P2-233 (abgeraucht durch Voltmod)
96MB SDRAm
10GB SAmsung
Anfangs ATI rage 4mb, ersetzt durch matrox MGA 200

3. PC 

AMD Athlon K7-700
384MB Sdram
Anf. ATI rage 128, ersetzt durch Geforce 4mx440
20 GB Fuijstu

4.PC

Athlon XP 1700+
1GB DDR
160GB Western Digital
anfangs nVidia Quadro4 900XGL, ersetzt durch nVidia 6800GS

5. und Aktuelle PC

A 64 X2 5000+ @3GHz
2GB DDR2
8600GT, dann 3870, dann EVGA 9800GTX

160 GB Excelstor zu klein


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

1. P1 Prozi 16mb ram onboard graka 1gig hdd
2. P2    32mb onboard 5gig hdd
3.P3 800mhz 128mb ram geforce2 20gig hdd
4. Cleron D 3.06ghz 1gig ram fx5500 160gig hdd
5. C2D E8400@3.4ghz 4gig ram HD 4870 oc 480gig hdd --Aktuell--


----------



## Katamaranoid (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

ich mach auch ma mit  Die genaue reihenfolge weiß ich net, aber das meiste is klar ^^

"Konsolen" (ich weiß, net alles bezeichnet man vielleicht als Konsole)
1. Gameboy Pocket
2. Gameboy Color
3. Super Nitendo ^^
4. Sega iwas, ka wie dad schnellwieder hieß xD
5. PSP
6. PSone
7. PS2
8. Gamecube  
9. PS3 

Edit: ach ja: ausserdem noch den N64 

PCs

1. irgendein fertig pc mit 256mb ram ^^
2. Atlon 64 (weiß nimma genau welcher dad war) OC mit 2,09 GHz
    768mb Ram, 250Gb Festplatte, GeForce 6600GTX mit ich glaub 256mb
    und das bisher tollste board wad ich je hatte xD : A7N8X Deluxe Gold
3.
ich mach auch ma mit  Die genaue reihenfolge weiß ich net, aber das meiste is klar ^^

"Konsolen" (ich weiß, net alles bezeichnet man vielleicht als Konsole)
1. Gameboy Pocket
2. Gameboy Color
3. Super Nitendo ^^
4. Sega iwas, ka wie dad schnellwieder hieß xD
5. PSP
6. PSone
7. PS2
8. Gamecube  
9. PS3

PCs

1. irgendein fertig pc mit 256mb ram ^^
2. Atlon 64 (weiß nimma genau welcher dad war) OC mit 2,09 GHz
    768mb Ram, 250Gb Festplatte, GeForce 6600GTX mit ich glaub 256mb
    und das bisher tollste board wad ich je hatte xD : A7N8X Deluxe Gold
3. Siehe sig


----------



## emmaspapa (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

1977 - Pong
80er - C64
90er - 486DX2/66
danach AMD K6/K7, XP 2800, XP 3200, A64 diverse Varianten, Sega MegaDrive
Danach X2 diverse Varianten, aktuell Q6600 (siehe auch im Profil), kurzzeitig XBox360


----------



## ATIFan22 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

-Pentium MMX,128 MB sd Ram,2 Gb Festplatte,Hercules 2mb Graka
-Athlon XP 2000+ @1,9GHz ,768 mb Ram DDR 400,Geforce 6200 256mb(davor geforce fx 5200 Torbo)


----------



## Xerver (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

^^
von meinem ersten weis ichs garnich was der drinn hatte ^^

mein letzter hatte n proz mit 1,9 ghz und 265 mb ram, 30 DM mainboard^^ mehr weis ich von dem auch net^^


----------



## Artas (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

bei mir sind es:
PS1 
PS2
Athlon 1,2 GHZ, 768mb ram, radeon 9200
pentinum 4 3,2ghz, 1gb ram, g-force5700ve
Amd Sempron 3000 @2,2ghz, 1,5gb ram, zuerst: nvidia 6100 onboard danach:radeon X1300Pro
PSP
Intel Core 2 Dou E6750, 2gb ram 800mhz; zuerst: 2x 8600gt 1024mb danach: 9800gt 512mb
Laptop: Athlon XP 1,8ghz, 512 mb ram, radeon 9000 64mb


----------



## Fransen (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Jo, dann lege ich mal los:

Konsolen:
PS2
N64

"Portable"-Konsolen:
Gameboy
Gameboy Color

PC's:
Einen alten Fujitsu Siemens PC, meines Vaters mit, oh Wunder einem P4 und onboard Grafik.

Ein Fujistu Siemens Notebook der Lifebook oder so, Serie.
-->>Turion64 mit 2x2,0Ghz und einer 7600GT, inkl. 2GB Ram

AMD Athlon64 X2 5200+X2 
X1950XT
HD2900XT
9800GTX+
4GB Ram
2x Samsung HD501LJ
etc.

Q9450
P5Q-Pro
2GB OCZ-Ram
8800GTS (G92)
-->>leider nicht mein PC, aber ist wenigstens in meiner Familie.


----------



## Havenger (4. November 2009)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

- ne sega konsole mitte der 90er
- 500mhz amd pc mit knapp nem gb hdd und win98 ( ende der 90er ) später ein 800mhz amd
- nen 1100mhz duron mit 80gb hdd und s3 savage pro ddr onboard grafik und 256mb ram (32 mb onboard gpu) (ca 2003)
- der letzte (2007) amd athlon x2 3800 mit 2ghz und 4gb ram und bis 500gb hdd ...

eig ne schöne steigerung immer gewesen ... nur lebt bis auf den letzten pc nichts mehr davon ...


----------



## tom5520 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Ich hatte noch nicht so viele...

Ein alten Windows 98 PC von Atelco Computer (2000)

Ein alten PC Marke Eigenbau (2004)

Und jez ein Notebook und ein Netbook


----------



## drWatson (8. November 2009)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Ja, bei mir hält es sich auch in Grenzen:

meint Alter:
Windows XP Home 32bit
Athlon XP 2800+
1GB DDR 400 MHz RAM
120 GB Festplatte
NVIDIA GeForce 6600GT
-->und der lief/läuft nich schlecht - manchmal zock ich auf dem noch:
     CoD4, RaindowSix Vegas 2, Left4Dead läuft alles super drauf...^^

meine "neuer", mittlerweile auch scho wieder 2 Jahre:
WIndows 7 Home Premium 64bit
Intel Core2Quad Q6600
8 GB DDR2 1066MHz RAM
2*320 GB Festplatte im RAID 0
NVIDIA GeFroce 8800 GTX
--> als ich das erste mal mit gezockt hab, war das Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht im Vergleich zu meinem Alten...
....ich denk der wird mich jetzt scho noch n Weile begleiten[war damals auch teuer genung]....


----------



## msobisch88 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

also dann fangmer ma an: 

*2003: Komplett PC von Hyrican
Intel Celeron 2,4 Ghz
200W^^ NoName Netzteil
256 MB DDR-SDRAM
Nvidia GeForce 5200 m. 64MB AGP-Graka
80 GB IDE HDD

2005: 1. selbstgeschraubter^^
Noname Gehäuse (miditower)
AMD Duron 1600 (leider durchgebrannt^^) (S462 (A))
Asrock K7 Board (keine Ahnung mehr welches)
256 MB DDRI-RAM
ATI Radeon 9550 128 MB AGP 8x(64bit)
80 GB IDE HDD

2006-2009 (div. Modifikationen angegeben) 2. selbstgeschraubter^^
selbes Gehause wie ein Jahr zuvor
AMD Athlon XP 1900+ (1,6 Ghz) S462 (A) --> 2008 AMD Athlon64 3800+ (1 Core - 2,4 Ghz)
Asrock K7 Board (keine Ahnung welches)
768 MB DDRI-Ram (kurzzeit. 07-08 1,5 GB Ram)
Nvidia GeForce 6600 256 MB - AGP 8x(128bit) --> dann noch X800GTO 256 MB --> und zuletzt bis zum verkauf Anfang 2009 Nvidia GeForce 7900 GT 256 MB 



AKTUELLE MASCHINE xD
-------------------------

AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+ (2x 3,0 Ghz) 2x 1MB Cache
MSI Mainboard (keine Ahnung welches OEM halt)
400 W Noname (rennt und rennt^^)
4 GB Aenon 667 DDR2-RAM
MSI Nvidia GeForce 9800 GTX+ 512 MB GDDR3-Ram
2x 500 GB Maxtor SATA2, 1x 1 TB Seagate SATA2, 1x 640 GB Extern

--> der PC is immer noch für alles TOP CoDMW2, BFBC2 und aktuell Assassins Creed 2 (wird auch noch ne ganze zeit so bleiben)





*


----------



## Kennwort (10. März 2010)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Mastersystem II
P133                                          32 MB                 2GB 2 MB S3
Duron 900/Athlon 800   128-640 MB       40-160GB TNT2M64-GF3TI
A64 3K-3,4K                 512-2048 MB  160-2048 GB GF3TI-HD3850   & FSC T3010
i5-750                                    2048 MB          2388 GB HD3450              & T40

...meine rechner halten länger als meine autos^^


----------



## Portvv (10. März 2010)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

1.Rechner

Pentium II 350 Mhz
32 MB Ram
Nvidia Riva 128
(an mehr kann ich mich nicht erinnern)

Dann grosser sprung

AMD AHtlon XP 2000+
Geforce 4 MX400
256 MB RAM DDR1
80GB HDD Western Digital
DVD laufwerk

AMD Ahtlon 3500+
Geforce 4 TI 4200
ATI X800 Pro
Geforce 5700/Geforce 6600 GT/Geforce 6800
512 MB DDR Ram

Intel C2D 6600
MSI Neo-P965
2GB DDR 2 Ram
Geforce 7900 GT/ Geforce 8800 GT

Aktueller Rechner

Core i7 920 @ 3,8 GHZ
Gigabyte EX58-UD5
6 GB DDR3 1333 Adata-Gaming Series
Geforce 8800 GTX/Geforce GTX 285 / Geforce GTX 260
500 GB Samsung spinpoint F3
LG DVD - Brenner
beQuit StraightPower quadrail 650W


----------



## HalifaxX (10. März 2010)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

von Sptember bis weihnachten hatte ich folgenden :

AMD Athlon XP 2000+ 1,66 GHz 
Asrock mainboard weiß nicht mehr welches.. 
ATI 9600 128MB 
460 Watt noname NT
mini ATX-noname Gehäuse 
1GB DDR 400 RAM 
250 GB Festplatte
und nen uralten DVD Brenner


----------



## Lyran (10. März 2010)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

2000-2002 (selbstgeschraubter vom Papa  )
AMD Duron 800MHz (Spitfire)
256MB SD-RAM
Geforce 2MX 64MB
Chaintech 7AIA5 | Chipsatz: VIA133

2002-2006 (selbstgeschraubter vom Papa)
AMD Athlon XP 2000+ @ 1,7GHz (Thoroughbred)
1280MB DDR 266 RAM
Radeon 9550 256MB
Asrock K7VM2 | Chipsatz: VIA133

2006-2008 (Komplettpc von MM )
Pentium 4 524 HT 3,06GHz (Prescott)
1024MB DDR2 533 RAM
Geforce 7300SE
MSI MS-7091 | Chipsatz: i915P

2008-2009 (1. selbstgebauter PC)
Core2Duo E8400 @ 3,6GHz
4096MB DDR2 Corsair 1066
ATI HD 4850
Asus P5K SE/EPU | Chipsatz: P35

seit 2009 (2. selbstgebauter PC)
mein aktueller Rechner (siehe Sig)


Man sieht, meine Rechner haben eine immer kürzere Lebensdauer


----------



## Two-Face (10. März 2010)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

1. IBM Personal System 2 Modell 55 LS (von 1999 - Mitte 2004)
Intel i386-Prozessor
Microsoft Windows 3.11

2. Acer-Fertig-PC (von Mitte 2004 - Ende 2006/Anfang 2007)
Intel Pentium 4 2.8
2x 512 MByte DDR-RAM
L.G.-CD/DVD-Brenner + Laufwerk (nach geraumer Zeit kaputt gegangen und total laut, typisch L.G.)
150GByte Western Digital-Festplatte mit 5400 U/min
Sapphire ATI Radeon 9600 SE
Creative Labs SoundBlaster Audigy SE
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 1a

3. Erster Eigenbau-Rechner (von Anfang 2007 - heute: siehe Signatur)


----------



## Kaspar (22. März 2010)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

So nun will ich auch mal ihr Poset hier ja echte Höllenmaschienen .

*Nummer 1: 2000* (So bekommen)
Pentium II / 333 Mhz
128 MB SD Ram Später 192MB
AGP S3 mit 8MB Speicher
Dazu ne VooDoo 3 mt 10MB extra
NT keine Ahnung
HDD war ne 10 GB

*Nummer 2: 2002* (Mit nem Bekannten zusammen gebaut)
Pentium III / 450 Mhz
192 MB SD Ram aus dem Alten
ATI Radeon 9000 Pro mit 64 MB Speicher
ca. 250 Watt NT
und ne 30 GB HDD

*Nummer 3: 2004* (Mit nem Bekannten zusammen gebaut)
AMD Duron 800+ (600Mhz waren das glaube)
256 Mb SD Ram
ATI Radeon 9000 Pro mit 64 MB Speicher
300 Watt NT
und immer noch ne 30GB HDD

*Nummer 4: anfang 2006* (nach der Konfirmation  nen OEM Rechner gegönnt nen Fehler !)
AMD Ahtlon XP 3800+ (2200 Mhz)
1024MB DDR I 400er
ATI Radeon X1300 mit 256 MB Speicher (die hat Crysis mit gemacht )
350 Watt FSP NT
250GB HDD (mit der Besonderheit das sie über SATA II Verfügte  )

Anfang 2009 Wurde der dann nochmal versorgt und hatte dann 2048 MB Arbeitsspeicher und ne Nvidia 9800GT als Graka.

*Nummer 5: ende 2009* (der ist dann ganz alleine gebastelt)
AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE
8192 MB G.Skill DDR II 1000er
Nvidia 9800GT mit 512 MB Speicher
Anfangs 760 Watt Tronje NT mittlerweile durch ein Cooler Master Silent Pro 600M ersetzt
eine 320 GB HDD (OS und Progs) und eine 500 GB Platte (für Kram)


Gruß Kaspar


----------



## k.kkk (28. März 2010)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Nummer 1:
-nen PC mit Turbotaste! von 16MHz auf ganze 66MHz!!
-Das soll Heute mal einer nach machen.

Nummer2: 
-Ein Cerleron im Slot, der dann zum Pentium2 wurde.

Nummer 3 ( er lebt heute noch):
-Der Gute alte P3 der mit fast einem GHz lief ( anstatt 500 MHz)
-512MB SD-RAM
-Geforce Ti4200 64MB
-ne ware high-end-Maschine

Nummer 4 (tut gerade noch seinen Dienst; auch mal crysis drauf gehabt, sogar spielbar):
-Ein heißes Eisen, P4 HT auf Sockel478 ( oder so ähnlich).
-1GB DDR-RAM
-Ati Radeon 700xt die nicht mehr wollte und zur Radeon 9550 mutierte.

Nummer 5 (steht gerade neben mir; auch auf dem läuft Crysis!): 
-Ein Business Laptop mit T2400 und 2x1,8 GHz
-2GB DDR2-RAM
-X1400 Mobility Radeon 

Last but not Least (auf meinem Mist gewachsen und erst frisch zusammen gebaut):
-Core i3, gekühlt durch Barham von Thermolab und von einem Scyhte Ultra Kaze befeuert (3000 u/min)
-4GB DDR3-RAM, auch Ripjaws genannt 
-Radeon HD 5770 1GB
-Corsair Netzteil
Und alles wunderschön in einer NXZT Panzerbox verpackt, natürlich mit Scyhte Lüftersteuerung, will ja keinen Hubschrauber.


----------



## ThePlayer (28. März 2010)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

-Robotron Z9001
-Cyrix 486 mit Turboknopf!
-Intel Pentium 1 mit 133Mhz
-ein Intel Pentium II der auf 300Mhz übertaktet ist
-der Pentium 4 tut immer noch seinen Dienst
-Intel Pentium D mit 3Ghz
-mein letzter Qaud 6600 ist schon legendär


----------



## oldschool (2. April 2010)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

~1995:
Notebook mit 13" aktiv! TFT
32MB RAM
Pentium 133Mhz
HDD Größe weiß ich nicht mehr
OS: Windows NT 4.0 SP3 (kein Windows 95)

seit ~2001/2002:
Gehäuse: Chieftec Big Tower CS-1
Netzteil:Zalman 300Watt
Kühlung (CPU, Board, Graphik, HDD): Innovatec
Mainboard;Epox mit nForce2 Chipsatz
CPU: XP1700+@2000+ FSB 133
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial 521 MB DDR RAM
Graphikkarte: FX 5600
HDD: Barracuda 40GB
*einfach nur leise*
ach ja:
OS: Windows XP prof
LG 17" TFT
damals sauteuere Logitech Maus mit zwei Laser

demnächst wird umgerüstet
(schaut mal in meinen Thread)


----------



## Gamer_95 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Puhh echt schwierig 
- PSP
- PS One
- XBOX
- XBOX 360
- Game Boy Colour
- Game Boay Advanced SP
- Intel Pentium 3
- Intel DX
- AMD Sempron Fertig PC
- AMD Athlon fertig PC
- Q6600 (Läuft trotz teils kranken OC Heute immer noch. Die besste CPU die ich jee hatte )
  ASUS P5Q Pro 
  HD 4850
- i7 920
  GTX285
  RIIE
- i7 920
  2x HD4890
  Foxconn FB GTI
- Apple Macbook (heute angekommen )

Das wars dann.
Achjaa und diverse Bench Setups.


----------



## Lyran (2. April 2010)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Seit wann sind Gameboy und Playstation PCs?


----------



## hoschi8219 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*



Lyran schrieb:


> Seit wann sind Gameboy und Playstation PCs?



vieleicht du mal text durch lesen!

hier ist nicht alles nur pc.


----------



## schlappe89 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

- Siemens FD210 M6:
Pentium 100 MHz, 8 MB Ram (auf 32 aufgerüstet) von Siemens mit eingebauten TV, leider ist die 1 GB Festplatte kaputt
(1996)

- AMD K6 266 MHz mit bissel RAM und onboard Graka (Fertig PC) hat immerhin für Half Life gereicht
(1998 oder 99)

- Pentium III 500 MHz (unglaublich lauter CPU Fan mit Lagerschaden), 64 MB Ram (später auf sagenhafte 128 MB ausgerüstet), Riva TNT2 onboard, gut genug für Half Life und Diablo II, die Operation Flashpoint Demo ging auch mit 10 fps  
(2000)

- Pentium III 450 MHz, 64 MB Ram, Ati Rage Graka (die hatte nicht mal einen Headspreader aufm Chip -.-)
(2002 geschenkt bekommen)

- AMD 3200+ (S 754), MSI Board mit Via Chipsatz, 2x 512 MB Corsair mit LEDs, X800 GT, 120 GB Samsung, Thermaltake K8 Kühler, alles im Silverstone SST-LC17-S La Scala, BeQuiet 350W
(2005 auf ebay, war damals ein Schnäppchen)

Aufrüstung: Biostar MB mit Geforce Chipatz und PCI-Express Slot, X800 GT PCI-E

- Irgendwann zwischendurch hatte ich auch ein Abit KN8 SLI 939 Board. Keine Ahnung warum.

Ab jetzt sinds keine Komplett-PCs mehr sondern Selbstbau:

- Core2Duo 6750, X1950 Pro Toxic (leider defekt), 2 GB DDR2 800, 80 GB WD Festplatte, Gigabyte Mainboard, BeQuiet 430 Watt mit KM, Zerotherm passiv Schmetterlings CPU Kühler, Thermaltake Matrix Gehäuse mit 2 grünen Revoltek Lüftern und einer roten Kaltlichtkathode
(2007)

- Dell X1 Notebook
(2008)

- halbes Jahr gar kein PC

- AMD Sempron 3400+ (S 754), Winfast Mainboard mit GeForce 6100 onboard, 1 GB DDR Ram, 80 GB WD Platte, Scythe Katana CPU Kühler, Case war ein Pappkarton, NoName 350W Netzteil (nach 2 Tagen abgeraucht) --> BeQuiet 350W
(2009)

- AMD Athlon II 240 (3,5 GHz), Asus M4a78T-E, DDR3 1333MHz 2GB Corsair XMS, onboard Graka (später GF 8600 GT danach His ICEQ4 4850), WD Black 1TB, Lian Li P50R, Thermolab Baram, BeQuiet 530W
(aktuell)

Eigendlich hatte ich immer nur eins der oben aufgelisteten Systeme, das ältere wurde meistens verkauft oder verschenkt.


----------



## Siegertyp (10. April 2010)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Die Teile aus dem Hauptrechner: 

CPU: 

Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2 GHz 
Athlon 64 x2 3800+ @ 2,4 GHz (s939)
Athlon 64 x2 6000+ @ 3,1 GHz
Phenom x3 8750 @ 2,9 GHz
Phenom II x4 920 @ 3,5 GHz
Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3,6 GHz
Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 3,85 GHz


Grafikkarte: 


Geforce 2 MX400 32 MB
Geforce 4 TI 4200 128 MB
Geforce 6600GT 256 MB
Radeon HD2600XT 512 MB
Geforce 8800GT 512 MB
Geforce 9400GT 512 MB (übergangsweise)
Geforce 9800GT 512 MB
Geforce GTX260² 896 MB
Geforce GTX275 1792 MB
Radeon HD4850x2 & HD4850 VaporX @ CF 3x1024 MB
Radeon HD5770 & Radeon HD5770 @ CF 2x1024 MB
Geforce GTX275 1792 MB
(bald) Radeon HD5850 1024 MB


Speicher: 

512MB SD-RAM
2 GB DDR-RAM 400MHz (Kingston)
2 GB DDR2-RAM 533 MHz (Samsung)
4 GB DDR2-RAM 800MHz (OCZ Platinum)
4 GB DDR2-RAM 1066MHz (OCZ Reaper)


Festplatte: 

Samsung 250 GB
Western Digital 320 GB
Western Digital 320 GB & Samsung Spinpoint F3 250 GB


_Netzteil: _

300W NoName
460W Enermax
500W Tagan SuperRock
750W Corsair TX750


Kühlung (CPU/GraKa):

AMD Boxed/Stock
Freezer 64 Pro/Stock
Intel Boxed/Twin Turbo
Groß-Clockner/Accelero GTX Pro
Wakü/Accelero GTX Pro


Das wars erstmal, das nächste Update betrifft dann die Grafikkarte


----------



## Portvv (10. April 2010)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

also......

Sega Master system
Sega mega Drive
SNES
Super Nintendo
Nintendo 64
Playstation 2
Playstation 3
Xbox 360

dann die PC Ära

PII 350 Mhz
Nvidia Riva (irgendwas?)
8 GB HDD
update auf GeForce 2 MX (PCI)

dann grosser sprung

AMD Ahtlon 2000+
GeForce 440MX
80 GB HDD Western Digital
256 MB SD-Ram

update auf Ahtlon xp 3000+
GeForce 4 TI 4200

dann diverse Grafikkarten
Readon 9600XT
Readon 9800 SE
Geforce 6600 gt
Geforce 5700
Geforce 6800
Readon x800 pro

dann auf dual-core

C2D 6600E
2 Gb DDR 2 Ram
MSI p965 Neo
GeForce 7900 GT

dann wieder Garka updates

8800 GT 
HD 4850
8800 GTX
GTX 260
GTX 285

aktuell

i7 920
Gigabyte Ex-58 UD5
6 GB DDR3 1333
samsung Spinpoint 500 gb
GeForce GTX 470 (demnähst)

das wars denk ich??


----------



## DJMMX233 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

mein erster pc war ein 468er mit 25 Mhz dann nachher einer mit 33 Mhz und noch mit 66 Mhz
dann ein Pentium I mit 233 MHZ 
dann Pentium III 866 Mhz 
dann Athlon Thunderbird mit 1333 MHz
dann Athlon 64 3200+ auf Sockel 754
dann Athlon 64 6200+ AM2
und seit 2010 einen Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition​ 
im ganzen hatte ich schon viele pc gehabt


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

- AMD Am486 DX2 66Mhz
- Pentium 90Mhz
- AMD K5 133Mhz
- Pentium II 350Mhz
- AMD Duron 800Mhz
- AMD Athlon XP 2000+
- AMD Athlon XP 2500+
- AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+
- AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+
- AMD Phenom II X4 945

Zwischen den einzelnen Rechner sind immer ein paar Komponenten (meist eine Festplatte) weiter gewandert. Ein kompletter Neukauf war nur der erste Rechner und der Pentium II (beide bei Vobis gekauft). Der Rest sind reine Eigenkonstruktionen.


----------



## TerrorTomato (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Ich noch relativ neu in der Branche. von daher ist es bei mir noch relativ überschaubar

1. PC:
AMD Athlon 64 2GHz
Irgent eine komischer OnBoard-GPU
120 GB IDE HDD
450W NoName PSU

2. PC:
AMD Athlon 64 x2 6000+ (3GHz)
Foxconn 761MX
Asus Geforce 960GSO 512Mibyte
500GB HDD Sata
600W Billig PSU (weswegen meine Ganze Mühle verreckt ist)

3. PC:
AMD Phenom 9950 2,6GHz --> jetzt PII 940
Asus Crosshair II Formula
PoV GTX 280
1TB HDD
Super Flower 700W PSU

To be continued(?)


----------



## Der-Bert (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Hi meine wahren:

1. Packard Bell Intel Pentium 100Mhz (von 1996)

2. Medion Pc Intel Pentium 133 Mhz (von 1997)

3. Fujitsu Siemens P4 1400 Mhz (von 2003)

Aktuell:

   Eigenbau Intel Dual-Core 2x2700 Mhz


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

nun ic  bin Spät bei den Digitalen Spielen angekmmen

einstioeg
1999 PS1
2005 PS2
2006 Erster PC 
Sempron 2800
onboard grafik
250GB HDD
DVD brenner
erstes Update eine gforce 6600 endlich Spielen
2006 september OC fehler nach 251mhz FSB takt hatte der sempron zuviel (klarere fall von zuviel strom auto OC seitdem traue ich keinen Automatischen übertaktung mehr)
Ersatz nen athlon64 3700+
mittlerweile 1GB Ram
500GB HDD
2007 märz meine beste investition eine 8800GTS 320mb erst der 150,xx treiber war ohne lags aber vertretbar.
2007 mitte ? mein CPU wechsel zu einen AMD athlon64 X2 4400+ hatt sich gelohnt
mittlerweile 2GB ram 1TB HDD
2008 umstieg zu einen AM2+ system 
Amd athlon64 X2  5200+ sollte eigendlich ein 6000+ werden unwissendheit hatt mich dann zu einen 5200+ getrieben. lehrgeld halt
2gb Ram
september 2008 plötziches ende der 8800gts schade,bin ein opfer des kaltlötstelle gewesen,wusste dies damals nicht,ansonsten hätt ich gebacken.
ersatzt eine 9800gtx+
mittlerweile 4gb ram
2009 prozesssor update auf einen Phenom2 920
mitllerwele 3TB HDD
4GB ram
MSI k9n2sli nforce750 a
creative soundkarte xfii gamer
5,1 soundsystem hab ich seit dem ersten PC modifiziert mit standboxen abzektable lösung.
seitdem hatt sich nix geändert.
Und ich muss sagen
mich erstaunt es das mein mittlerweile 2 Jahre altes mittelklassen PC immernoch die neuesten PC Spiele flüssig Spielen kann,selbst mit 4X AA und 16AF
Ich weiss das mein Phenom2  920 das aktuellste hardwareteil ist.Aber selbst wenn ich den Phenom 9950 gesetz hätte was anno 2008 aktuell war würde heute alles Problemlos laufen.

Zu irgenwas musss ja die Konsolen Bremse taugen,
Das nächste was ich aufrüste ist eine gtx275 oder eine gtx460 1GB letztere wird es eher.
danach werde ich hoffendlich noch einen thuban bekommen den 1055t wäre gut.
Ich sage nur Danke AMD für die sockel stabilität das AM2(+) AM3 so aufrüstfreundlich ist.
Ich glaub ichhabe bisher nur 2500€ sseit dem ersten PC investiert.
Seit 2007 lese ich regelmäßig die PCGH und habe viel gelernt mittlerweile baue und stelle PC selber zusammen,kenne so ziemlich alle umbau fehler und widrigkeiten von windows xp (sehr anfällig) vista und 7
Das Letzte OS muss noch den Test bestehen.PC Spiele kompaktiblität test sowie Last Probleme.
Win 7 hätte auch als bezahltes SP kommen können, sowenig wurde an dem kernel geändert die design änderungen sind nur oberflächlich,der rest wurde nur aus verschleierungstaktik geändert.Den kleinen aber feinen kernel cheduler hätte man in Vista Problemlos intrigiern können.Macht M$ nicht,wiso auch die leut sollen Win 7 kaufen.
Mein nächstes OS könnte vielleicht win 8 werden,wenn die endlich ein virtuellen PC mit DX und GPU virtualisierung herausbringen würden.das würde viele kompaktiblitäts probleme beseitigen.

Nun mein Fazit aus 5 Jahren PC ist,das ist die Beste Spieleplattform,Konsolen haben dagegen nur nachteile,besonders die abwärtzkompaktiblöität ist nicht gewährleistet,diesen Fehler hatt M$ mit der Xbox(360) gemacht und sony mit der PS3, hätte sony die ps2 Spiele lauffähig gehalten wäre die Konsole Pflicht haben die aber nicht also sind meine kanppen 50 PS2 Spiele Spätestenz in 5 Jahren Schrott.
Darum fordere ich endlich die Konsolen exklusiv titel auf PC zu portieren,betrifft sehr viele PS2 Spiele sowie einige Xbox360 ttel (halo3,haloreach wars,gear of wars2,3,usw)
Mal sehn was sony macht,wenn sony schlau ist und die PS2 Spiele wieder funkltionieren und die HPC CPU mit imn der PS4 drin sind könnte man von nachhaltigkeit reden,dazu nenn retro shop und es wäre perfekt.Bei M$ mit der XBOX360 dasselbe mit den alten XBox titeln.
besser wäre die lösung alles auf PC zu bringen.Aber da haben die Publisher was dagegen


----------



## Darkknightrippper (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Ich hatte davor schon einen gehabt, kann mich aber nicht mehr an die Komponenten erinnern.
AMD Duron 1,2Ghz + GeForce 3 Ti-200 + 256MB RAM
AMD Athlon XP 2200+ + GeForce FX 5900 + 512MB RAM
Intel Pentium IV + 7300GT + 2GB RAM
AMD Athlon 64 3800+ + 7600GT + 3GB RAM (2x512MB+2x1024MB)
AMD Athlon II X2 M320 + Mobility Radeon HD 5145 + 4GB DDR2 RAM (2x2048)
AMD Phenom II X4 945 + Radeon HD 6850 @925/1125 + 4 GB DDR3 RAM (2x2048)


----------



## Jan565 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

3x Commodore C64 (einen habe ich heute noch)
Amiga A500
Intel Celeron 466MHz, 64MB SD-Ram, 4MB onboard Graka, 10GB HDD
Intel Celeron 2,93GHz, 512MB DDR-Ram, 5700LE 256MB/256Bit, 160GB HDD
Intel Pentium 4 2,66GHz, 2GB Ram, 6600 128MB, 360GB HDD
AMD Ahtlon 4400+, 2GB Ram, 2 8800GTS, 700GB HDD
AMD Phenom X4 9500, 2GB Ram,2 8800GTS, 700GB HDD
Intel C2Q Q9450, 4GB Ram, 2 8800GTS, 1,25TB HDD
AMD Phenom 2 955BE, 4GB Ram, HD5850, 2 TB HDD

vermutlich als nächstes den Bulldozer mit 2 5850.


----------



## r34ln00b (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

1. p3 (450mhz),ati rage 2 (8mb),onbaord sound,128mb ram
2. p4 (2,6ghz),ati radeon 9600tx (128mb), 512mb ram
3. p4 (3,4ghz), geforce 6610xl @6600gt (128mb),512mb ram
-> später die 6610xl durch eine 7600gt bzw. 8800gts (320mb) gewechselt
4. Athlon x² 4800+ (2,5ghz), geforce 8800gts (320mb), 2gig ram, am2-baord
5. Athlon x² 6000+ (3,1ghz), amd hd 3870 (512mb), 3gig ram, am2 board
-> die hd 3870 später durch eine gtx260² (896mb) getauscht
6. phenom² 920 (2,8ghz), geforce gtx460 (1024 mb), 4gig ram, am2+ board

mein lieblingssystem war die nur 3.

da ich ja so ein geiler typ bin poste ich euch meine konsolen-history

1. nes
2. nes
3. psone
3. xbox
4. ps²
5. bald ps³


----------



## IceMaster88 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

1. PC (Fertig PC)
AMD K6 2 300 MHz
64 MB SD Ram
OnBoard Sound
Riva TNT
2 GiB Platte

Erster eigener PC^^

2. PC (Selbstgebaut)
Duron 800 MHz
ECS K7S5A
Artic Cooling Coppersilent 2
128 MiB SD Ram
GeForce 2 MX
20 GiB Seagate HDD
OnBoard Sound

Erster selbstgebauter PC, danach auch keinen mehr von der Stange.

3. PC (Selbstgebaut)
Duron 1300 MHz
ECS N2U400a
Arctic Cooling Coppersilent 2
256 MiB DDR 
GeForce 2 MX
Soundblaster
--Aufrüstung--
Athlon XP 1900+
GeForce 3 Ti 200 @ GeForce 3 (MX2 durch OC gestorben xP) --> ATi Radeon 9600 Pro
512 MiB DDR Ram --> 768 MiB DDR
2te HDD Seagate 20 GiB
80 GiB Maxtor HDD

Die GeForce 2 MX hat's OC für GTA 3 nicht überlebt, mit der GeForce 3 Ti 200 OC lief dann auch GTA 3 gut xD

4. PC (Selbstgebaut)
Athlon 64 4000+ 2,6 GHz
Stockkühler
Asus GeForce 6600GT (Extra laut durch Lagerschaden xD)
AsRock AM2NF3-VSTA
2 x 512 MiB DDR2 SuperTalent
2 x 80 GiB Maxtor HDD
OnBoard Sound
--Aufrüstung--
2 x 1024 MiB DDR2 SuperTalent
160 GiB Samsung Spinpoint

Das letzte Upgrade für fast 3 Jahre. Bin auf XBox 360 umgestiegen.

5. PC
AMD Phenom 2 X2 550
Scythe Katana 3
Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H
Gainward GeForce 9800 GT
2 x 2 GiB DDR3 G.Skill
500 GiB Hitashi DeskStar
--Aufrüstung--
AMD Phenom 2 X4 955
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. b
Gigabyte GTX460
1TB Samsung Spinpoint F3

Anfang 2010 dann mal wieder PC aufgerüstet.
Wollte nur einen neuen Kühler für meine 6600 GT haben, bin dann aber mit ganz neuer Hardware nach Hause gekommen^^
Hab da erst mal festgestellt was es alles neues an Hardware gab, DDR 3, Multicore CPU...

Seit dem auch wieder dem PC und auch AMD immer noch treu^^
Bin kein AMD Fanboy, aber die ware schon immer vom P/L her top.


----------



## Reytiros (28. Januar 2011)

2002-2009
P4 2,66GHz
512MB RAM
Ati 9700 Pro, nach defekt -> Nvidia 7600 GT 256MB VRAM

2009-?
Intel i5 750 2,66 GHz
6GB RAM
Nvidia GTX 260 1,8 GB VRAM

Notebooks:
2006-2010
Intel Core Duo 1,66GHz
1GB RAM
Nvidia Go 7400 64 MB VRAM

2010-?
Intel Core 2 Duo 2,4 GHz
4GB RAM
Nvidia 320M 256MB VRAM


----------



## smartysmart34 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

1) Amiga 500
2) AMD 386/40 mit 387, 4MB RAM, 120 MB Platte (ca. 1992)
3) Pentium 100, 16 MB RAM, 6 GB Platte, Matrox Graka (ca. 1995)
4) Pentium 4, 3.0 GHz, 3 GB RAM, 600 GB Platte, ATI X300 (2005)
5) Core i7-960, 12 GB RAM, 2,7 TB Platte, HD 5870 (2010)

Ich habe - wie ihr seht - nicht jede Generation mit gemacht. Zwischendrin hatte ich immer mal wieder ein lustiges Notebook vom Arbeitgeber, das mir über die größten Engpässe hinweg geholfen hat


----------



## Bene11660 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Hallo

GBA SP
Nintendo DS Lite
PSP 1000
PSP 3000
ipod Touch 2G 16GB 
iPod Touch 4G 32GB
Wii
PS-2
PS one

Mein erstes Notebook:

Dell Notebook

512mb RAM 
Intel Celeron 600MHz
(mehr weiss ich nicht mehr)


PC: (leider gehört er mir nicht allein)
Intel Core 2 Duo Extreme @ 3,4 GHz
Asus Formula Mainboard
4 GB DDR 2
120 GB IDE HDD
Geforce GT 9500
AOC 22'' Display

Ein super Teil fast alles lief flüssig und mit einem Update
von einer GForce 6XXX auf die 9500 GT sogar Crysis


----------



## Razzor (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

c 64
amiga 500 
ps 1 

duron 1200 / celeron 2,6 Ghz / P4 2,53 GHz / P4 2,8 GHz / P4 3,2 GHz /E6750/Q9550

p4s 533 / P4P800 / P4C800 / Msi P35 Platinum / P45 Asus maximus /

MX440 / Ti 4200 / G-Force 6800 / 8800Gts / GTX 470 

Ram samsung / Infineon / G.Skill / Geil / Kingston /


----------



## fctriesel (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

1: Amiga 2000

2: AMD K6-2 Chomper-XT@500 MHz/3dfx Voodoo 3 3000 
Schade daß 3dfx vom Markt verschwunden ist 

3: Intel Pentium III Coppermine@866 MHz/Nvidia GeForce 256
Der Urvater aller Geforce 

4: AMD Athlon XP 2400+ Thoroughbred B@2,0 GHz/Nvidia GeForce Ti 4800 SE

5: AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ Manchester@2,2 GHz/Nvidia GeForce 7600GT


----------



## Junky90 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

1) Pentium III 500 MHz 
    192 MB RAM
    Geforce 256
    10 GB HDD
2) Pentium 4 1,8 GHz
    512 MB RAM
    Geforce 3 Ti
    80 GB HDD
3) Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 2 x 1,86 GHz
    1 GB RAM
    Geforce 7600 GT
    320 GB HDD
4) Phenom II X2 545 2 x 3 GHz
    3 GB RAM
    Club 3D HD 5770 Overclocked Edition
    320 GB HDD
5) Phenom II X4 965 4 x 3,4 GHz
    8 GB RAM
    EVGA Geforce GTX 570
    320 GB HDD
    1,5 TB HDD


----------



## cnb1806 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Mal schauen was ich noch so zusammenkriege 

- Atari VCS 2600 mit dem genialen Joystick

- CPC 464 mit Datasette und spaeter mit 3" Diskettenlaufwerk (irre teuer damals), hab damit Ikari, Vermeer und sowas gespielt, die Kassetten konnte man mit einem normalen Doppeltapedeck kopieren lol

- Sega Mega Drive (Fifa 95, NHL 95)

- Irgendein Fertig PC von Quelle, Kingsquest 1 usw gespielt

- Fertig PC von Escom fuer Tie fighter/X Wing (waren damals glaub ich 12 !!! Disketten

- N64 Nintendo

- Nintendo Gamecube

- Sega Dreamcast

- Fertig PC fuer Rebel Assault auf CD !!!

Seitdem nur PC's auf der Arbait benutzt, aber am Wochenende wird dieser hier zusammengebaut :
- I5-2500 K
- ASUS P6 P67
- Thermaltake Silver Arrow Cooler
- Cooler Master Centurion 5 II
- Gigabyte GTX 460
- Kingston Value Ram 4 GB
- Seasonic S12 620 W


----------



## vw16 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Als Konsole bis jetzt nur ne PS 2

PC´s:
Pentium mit 800MHz, 512mb Ram und ne Geforce 3
E8400, 2GB Ram, Geforce 8600gt
und dann mein jetziger PC
AMD Phenom II X4 945 @ 4Ghz, 6Gb Ram, GTX 470 OC


----------



## PCTom (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

oje das alles auflisten wäre mir zu hart 

angefangen am KC87 mit 2,5MHz  mein erster eigener Rechner ein Amiga 500  ..................................... 1090T


----------



## MARCU5 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PC`s bisher ????*

NES, SNES, Gameboy, GBA, 
und dann kam der erste PC: 

2005: Pentium 2(oder 3) 466 MHz,64MB RAM (später 128MB), 8MB Grafik Onboard, 10 GB HDD, kein AGP-Port, Windows XP + 17" CRT

Reichte für die RPG-Maker Spiele, Cossacks, AoE I und II und Urlaubsraser. War ein "Geschenk" von meinen Eltern, als sie sich den neuen von Oma gesponsorten PC mit Sempron 2800+, 512 MB RAM, freiem AGP x8 Slot und 80GB HDD unter den Nagel gerissen haben -.- 

2006: Jugenweihe  

Da hab ich mir dann meinen ersten eigenen Rechner gekauft. MediaMarkt 
Packard Bell iMedia 8020
Pentium D 820
1 GB RAM
ATI X1600Pro
300GB HDD
BenQ 17" TFT 

Da die Radeon aber bei NFS: MW schon in High zu kämpfen hatte, bin ich dan zur Ferienarbeit gegangen um mir zum Release eine Leadtek Winfast PX8800GT 512MB samt neuem Netzteil zu holen 


Dann kam aufgrund des schlechten Boards (kein OC möglich, max 1,5 GB RAM möglich) der Wechsel auf einen günstigen Unterbau
2008: 

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ @ 3,2 GHz @ Scythe Grand Kama Cross
2 GB DDR2 800
Asus M2N-AM 
Leadtek Winfast PX8800GT

2009:
1. Jahreshälfte:

zuerst CPU gegen einen Phenom II X4 920 getauscht. Board machte nur 3.2GHz mit -.- 
+ 2 GB DDR2 800
Geforce 8800GT gegen Gainward GTX 260 GS getauscht, 8800GT für 95€ an nen Kumpel verkauft, GTX 260 für 130€ geschossen  

2. Jahreshälfte
ASUS M2N-AM gegen Crosshair II Formula getauscht, M2N-AM samt Athlon 64 X2 5200+ für 50€ an nen kumpel verkauft. 
Gehäuse (vorher µatx) gegen NZXT GAMMA getauscht
CPU-Kühler gegen Scythe Mugen II Rev. B. getauscht
PH II X4 auf 4x 3,5GHz übertaktet  

2010: 

GTX 260 für 120€ verkauft, GTX 465 von POV für 170€ geschossen. 
- Shader bei der 465 freigeschaltet. 
+2 GB DDR2 800

2011
+ 500GB HDD 

2012
24" Monitor von BenQ mit 1080p
BIOS-MOD bei der GTX 465 


2013
- GTX 465 gegen GTX 660 DCUII von Asus getauscht, + 2GB DDR2 800
- + 300GB HDD
- Aerocool Xpredator X3 White Edition (Gamma nach Streit mit Freundin mit diversen Frakturen an der Front)
- Gefoce 9600GT als PhysX - Karte (nur eigebaut wenn nötig)


2014
Komplett neuer Unterbau mit 
- Asus M5A99X EVO R 2.0
- 16GB DDR3 1866
- AMD FX 8320 @ 4,5GHz
- Corsair H100i
- Samsung 840EVO 250GB
- Gigabyte GTX 660 Windforce Rev. 1.0 (zwecks SLI)
- Palit GT 630 (leider eine Fermi) als PhysX - Karte
- BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 750W

Demnächst fliegen noch die beiden HDDs raus und werden gegen 2 x 2 TB getauscht, welche dann im RAID 1 arbeiten sollen, und ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk kommt noch


----------



## beren2707 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*


Intel 486er (Rest , habe ich aber noch rumstehen )
Pentium II 266 MHz @ 300 MHz OC +  Riva 128 + 192MB SDRAM + 4GB (mit zweiter HDD erweitert auf 40 GB) HDD; später folgte eine Geforce 2GT
A64 3500+ (später ersetzt durch 4200+ @ 2,7 GHz) + X800XT AGP + 1024MB DDR400 (später durch 2048MB DDR520 ersetzt) + 2x250GB Raid0 (DeathStar )
A64 5200+ +HD 4850 512 MiB + 500GB HDD (kurze "Vernunftphase")
2600K + 7970 mit ACX + 8GB DDR3 1600 + 128GB SSD + 1TB HDD
4770K + R9-290 + 16GB DDR3 + 256GB SSD + insgesamt 3TB intern und 4TB extern
Teilweise gingen die beiden letzten Systemen in ihren Aufrüstungen ineinander über; aufgelistet sind nur die "Herzstücke" der jeweiligen Systeme. Fast die gesamte gelistete Hardware ist noch in meinem Besitz und voll funktionstüchtig.


----------



## Cinnayum (27. März 2014)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Der Thread-Totengräber geht wieder um  ...

Intel 486SX 25 MHz
Intel 486DX Overdrive 75 MHz
AMD 486DX100 (habe erst Jahre später rausgekriegt, dass der von AMD war...)
Intel Pentium MMX 166
Intel Pentium MMX 233 (das wohl sinnfreieste Upgrade, aber schnellere (Intel)-CPUs gabs für den Sockel nicht)
AMD K6-2 300
AMD K6-3 450
AMD Athlon Slot A 700 MHz
AMD Sockel A Athlon 1000 MHz
AMD Sockel A Athlon TB 1333 MHz
AMD Sockel A Athlon XP 2000+ (Palomino, 1666MHz)
AMD Sockel A Athlon XP-M 2600+ (Barton, 2,44 GHz stabil, auf einem legendären DFI-Lanparty Board)
Intel C2D T7300 (Merom, 2,0 GHz)
Intel C2D T9500 (Penryn, 2,6 GHz aus Taiwan importiert  )
Intel i7-920 C0 (Nehalem, 4,0 GHz)
Intel i3-2330M (SB im Aldi-PC, aus der Not heraus gekauft, aber hat mich nie im Stich gelassen)
Intel i7-3770K (n.n. in Betrieb, aber so gut wie)

An Speicher / Grakas hab ich das jeweils angesagte mitgemacht. Bemerkenswerte Karten waren:
Matrox Mystique 220 mit einer Voodoo 1 später Voodoo 2
ATI Radeon 9500 @9700 (per Treiber-Unlock, geniales P/L-Verhältnis und sehr lange im Rechner gewesen)
ATI Radeon X800XL (mit dem ersten und einzigen Kühlerwechsel, den ich auf einer Grafikkarte gemacht habe)
ATI Radeon X1950XT AGP (brachiale Karte, aber super Geldverschwendung, weil ich die nur ein paar Monate später in den Ruhestand geschickt habe)
Nvidia 8600m GT (ging natürlich ständig kaputt, 3mal, und ließ sich durch die Sternform des BGA-Grid nicht durch ein anderes Modell tauschen, selbst *wenn* man jemanden gefunden hätte, der das löten kann)
Nvidia XFX GTX 260-216 BE (verarbeitet wie ein Tresor, da kannste mit dem Auto drüber fahren und die lebt immer noch)


----------



## MOD6699 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Boah ey 

Ähm naja mal nachdenken.

Mein erster eigener war ein AMD 1700+ mit einer ATI 9800 XT

dann kam ein C2D E6600 mit ner GT 8600

Und nu einen AMD X6 1090T mit einer GTX 470 die einer GTX 770 gewichen ist.

Das müsste es gewesen sein.


----------



## wievieluhr (27. März 2014)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

mein erster eigener PC im alter von 19 Jahren gekauft !

war so ein Gourmet Microstar Drecksding vom Mediamarkt 


Spoiler



was war drin? i3-2120 (der is eig. echt in ordnung) HD 7450 und 2x 2GB 1333 MHz RAM, 1.5 TB 5900 Umin PLatte 
hab für das ding 450 Euro gelöhnt .... die reinste abzocke ...


zwischendrin hatte ich mal ne 550 ti dann die neue CPU und dann 7950 von VTX und mittlerweile mein CF system


----------



## sVnsation (27. März 2014)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Mein Erster war ein (damals) uralter 486er.

Der zweite war ein Laptop mit Pentium 3 und 1100MHz. Half Life konnte man damit zocken. Aber Battlefield 1942 war unspielbar.

Der erste richtige Rechner war dann mit Athlon XP 2800+ mit Barton Kern, Asus A7N8X-Deluxe, 1GB RAM und ATI 9800Pro.

Nach längerer Zeit gabs dann ein Intel E8400 mit MSI Neo2-FR (schreckliches Board... Seitdem kauf ich kein MSI mehr), 4GB RAM und ATI HD4850.

Derzeit steht hier ein 2500k mit ASRock Z68 Board, 8GB RAM und HD7850.


----------



## bne93 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Oha, da fällt mir immer sehr gut auf, wie alt ich mittlerweile bin  

1) Intel 80486 | restl. HW grad keine Ahnung, war ich zu jung  
2) P2-350MHZ | 64MB Ram (später 192MB) | ATI Rage II AGP | 8GB Quantum Fireball HDD 
3) Athlon XP 2500+ OC@2800+ | 512MB Corsair Ram (später 1GB) | Gigabyte Radeon 9200pro AGP - Sapphire x1600pro AGP | 80GB WD HDD 
4) Intel C2D E4300 @2.7GHZ | 2GB Corsair XMS2 Ram | Sapphire HD2900GT OC - Club3D 8800GT | 2x 320GB WD Black HDD 

Notebooks (inkl. jetztigem Desktop-Replacement): 
1) Gericom ??? 14" | PIIIm 1,1GHZ | 384MB Ram | SiS 630 | 20GB HDD 
2) Dell Latitude D620 | C2D T7200 | 1GB Ram (später 4GB Kingston] | Intel 945GM | 80GB HDD 
3) Lenovo Ideapad Y580 | Core i7 3610qm | 8GB Ram | GTX660m | 750GB HDD

Das müsst soweit alles gewesen sein :T

Edit: 


sVnification schrieb:


> Mein Erster war ein (damals) uralter 486er.
> 
> 
> MSI Neo2-FR (schreckliches Board... Seitdem kauf ich kein MSI mehr)



Das hatte ich auch lange Zeit (Wenn du das P35 Neo2-FR meinst), war ganz gut zum OC (wie der P35 generell), aber der PCIe16 Slot hat bei mir immer Zicken beim Grafikkartenwechsel gemacht. Aber naja, wenns lief, dann liefs oO


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Erste Gehversuche habe ich ca.1993 auf dem 286/386er im Büro von meinem Stiefvater gemacht (Lemmings).
Dann bekam ich 1995 einen mobilen 386er Industrierechner geschenkt. War aktenkoffergroß, zum aufklappen und der Monitor konnte ganze 16 Abstufungen zwischen Schwarz und Orange. Mit der Kiste habe ich mich dann mit DOS 6.22 und WIN 3.1 beschäftigt - meistens lief DOS und von da aus dann LHX oder qbasic (Bananen werfen).
1997 bekam ich nen P90 geschenkt. Der hatte unglaubliche 16MB RAM, ne 400MB-HDD und ein CD-ROM. Als BS war Win 95 drauf und die Kiste wurde mit SH1, Descent und C&C Alarmstufe Rot (mit Gegenangriff und Vergeltungsschlag) ausgelastet. Eine Netzwerkkarte mit BNC-Anschluß war auch drin und wurde jedes WE bei den LAN-Treffen beim Kumpel genutzt.
Ca. 1999 bekam ich dann einen Laptop mit K6-Chip (um 400Mhz). Da lief wieder WIN 95 drauf und zu den Spielen gesellte sich Need for Speed - Porsche.
Frühjahr 2001 habe ich mir dann meinen ersten eigenen PC gekauft und aus Einzelteilen zusammen gebaut:
NMC-KT133A Board, 1GHz Thunderbird, 256MB RAM, ATI Rage Fury MAXX mit 64MB und nen schnödes Bigtowergehäuse in beige. Hat damals doch glatt 2000 DM gekostet (mit HDD, LW, NT und Co.)
Als nächstes gab´s nen Athlon XP (Barton) 2500+ auf nem A7N8X Deluxe mit 1024MB RAM und ner 9500 Pro in nem Chieftech Bigtower (grau). Der lief nach kurzer Zeit mit dem Takt vom 3200+ und hat bis 2005 bei mir und später noch 3 Jahre bei der Schwester von nem Kollegen durchgehalten.
Ende 2005 bin ich dann auf nen Acer Laptop mit nem Dualcore umgestiegen. Genaue Daten habe ich nicht mehr im Kopf. Gerät hat mit Ach und Krach bis Frühjahr 2007 durchgehalten und wurde gegen ein 2007er MacBookPro mit Core2Duo ausgetauscht.
Das MacBook lief dann bis 2009 bei mir und wurde dann verkauft. Als Ersatz kam ein C2Q 9550 auf einem DFI LP X48 mit 2x2 GB (später 4x2GB) und ner 4890 unter den Schreibtisch. Dank einem Scythe Grand Kama Cross lief die CPU ohne Probleme auf 3,2 Ghz (und tut es noch). Ende 2012 habe ich in der Bucht ne 6870 sehr günstig gefunden und damit die 4890 ersetzt. Der Rechner steht jetzt bei meiner Ma, seit ich die Kiste aus meiner Sig hier habe.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Weihnachten 1981 Sinclair ZX81...die ganze Commodore und Atari Welle ist etwas an mir vorbeigezogen (Geldmangel).
Da ich in meiner Jugend die Elektronik als mein Hobby entdeckt habe wurde mein zweiter Rechner ein Eigenbau => NDR-Klein-Computer 68020
Diesen habe ich dann jahrelang selber weiterentwickelt und mit Eigenbauten versehen (serielle Schnittstelle, parallele Schnittstelle, I/O-Einheit mit AD-Wandler, Schrittmotorsteuerung...usw).

Den Erlös habe ich dann in einen 286 investiert, dann folgte ein 386 und selbstverständlich ein 486...dann kamen die Pentium und AMD. Bis ich aktuell seit einigen Wochen beim FX-8350 gelandet bin.

Nun denn, seit 33 Jahren PC-Benutzer. Mal sehen was noch so auf mich wartet


----------



## rammstein_72 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Mein erster war ein HP mit AMD Athlon XP 1800+ CPU und ner Radeon 9600er + 256mb(später 512mb)
Danach ein Sempron 3000+ mit GeForce 6600er Karte.

Darauf folgend ein PC mit Q8200 und ner HD 4850(später 5850) und 4 Gig Ram. War so ein Acer ding.

Und nun mein heutiges Gerät. Die Basis ist ca. 2,5 Jahre alt. Das letzte Upgrade war die GTX780 (von ner GTX570).


----------



## BertB (30. März 2014)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

vintage, 
die konsolen hab ich noch, bis auf die erste, den celeron D auch:

- irgend ne uralte spielkonsole, weiß nicht mehr, wie die hieß
- c64
- pentium 1 100MHz
- sega mega drive
- SNES (super street fighter II edition )
- N64
- pentium III 800 MHz mit ner ATI rage 128
- PS2
- celeron D
- Läppi samsung r60+ mit core 2 duo und ati x1250

alle die jetzt kommen hab ich noch voll im einsatz (benutz ich alle regelmäßig):

- acer läppi mit i5 430m und amd 5850m und nachgerüsteter 120Gb ssd und 500Gb sshd
- phenom II x4 mit 3x hd6870 -> fx8350 mit 3x hd 6870 -> fx8350 mit r9 270x -> fx 8320 mit r9 290
- 11,6" lenovo läppi mit amd e450
- asus transformer tf300 tablet
- xeon e3 1230v3 mit gtx770sli


----------



## Xedricas (13. April 2014)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Ich hatte so einiges, behaupte ich jetzt mal.

Konsolen, Handhelden:

- Nintendo (mit ca 2 Dutzend Spielen)
- Super Nintendo (auch ein paar Dutzend Spiele)
- Nintendo 64 (Hab sehr viel Spaß mit dem Teil gehabt: Banjoo Kazooie, Banjoo Tooie, Pilot Wings 64, Ocarina of Time, Diddy Kong Racing, Super Smash Bros Melee, usw.)
- Nintendo Gamecube (ich weiß, dass ich genau 15 Spiele hatte - hier ein paar: Mario Party 4, Timesplitters 2, Timesplitters 3 (Future Perfect), Robotech Battlecry, Zelda - The Wind Waker, usw.)
- Nintendo Wii (Habe das Teil eigentlich nur wegen dem Spiel Super Smash Bros Brawl angeschafft, sind dann doch ein paar Spiele mehr geworden.)
- Sega Mega Drive (waren glaube ich nur 6 Spiele)
- Game Boy (das alte, schwere, große, graue Teil)
- Game Boy Color (kleiner, dünner, mit mehr Farbe, aber ohne Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Meist nur Pokemon Editionen und das TCG (hey! ich war noch jung...))
- Game Boy Advance
- Playstation (mit mehreren Hundert Spielen, meine Regale waren voll damit. Die Hüllen waren noch so schön klein (dafür dicker...). Metal Gear Solid Snake habe ich wohl am meisten gesuchtet )
- Playstation 2 (Habe noch meine ganzen 36 Spiele)
- Playstation 3 (mit 18 Spielen)

Das wars, denke ich. Hier meine Top 3 (nach Spaß, den ich zur jeweiligen Zeit empfunden hatte ):

1: Nintendo 64 
2: Nintendo Gamecube
3: Playstation 2


PCs:

- Pentium 3
- Pentium 4 
- ATHLON 3000+ (glaube 939 Sockel, 512 GB RAM (auf 1GB aufgestockt), Radeon x800 pro) - Habe das Teil heute noch bei mir stehen und funktioniert einwandfrei seit 2004!
- ATHLON 64 X2 4600+ (2GB RAM, 2x Geforce 7800 GTX im SLI <-- durch Radeon HD 5670 Saphire 1GB ersetzt) Benutzt aktuell noch mein kleiner Bruder.
- A8-6600K (8GB RAM, onboard 8570D Graka (Fehlkauf meines Lebens). Habe das Teil jetzt dank eurer Ratschläge aufgerüstet.
- Ein 700€ PC (wird in 2 Monaten von mir (vllt von euch) zusammen gestellt - freu mich schon darauf. Möchte wieder ordentlich zocken können


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (14. April 2014)

*AW: Was hattet Ihr für PCs bisher?*

Also meine Geschichte sieht auch ganz interessant aus. 
Als 95er Baujahr durfte ich tatsächlich noch auf Win95 spielen. Und 2000 (oder 2001) sogar AoE! Aber was genau das für PCs waren darf man mich nicht fragen, da war ich noch zu jung. 
Mein erster PC war damals High-End, als meine Eltern ihn bekamen, nicht als ich ihn bekam. haha 
Windows XP druff und ich denke so an ein paar GB HDD-Platz. Interessanterweise hat der Sims 2 noch geschafft!
Danach kam ein HP Pavillion Laptop mit ganzen 1.X ghz (single-core natürlich).
Danach ein Acer Aspire 7750G (den ich immer noch habe, denn er funktioniert super) 17"; i5 @ 2,3 GHz (2 Cores); eine 750GB Festplatte und so weiter, eh schon ganz anständig.
Heute habe ich einen PC Marke Eigenbau 
Oh und bei mir steht immer noch ein "Laptop" von Anno 199* mit Win98 drauf, damit ich die Siedler III spielen kann 

PS 1, 2 und 3 hatte ich auch, aber irgendwie hat das PC-Spielen immer mehr Spaß gemacht. Mir zumindest.


----------

